# Cafe Mickey - reviews



## Cyrano

*This table service restaurant is located in Disney Village at the end towards the hotels.
It is a complete homage to "The Mouse" with appropriate colours.
You can get character breakfast, lunch and dinner at the restaurant, although booking is advised.*

Link to other restaurant reviews


----------



## Cyrano

Link to previous review here


----------



## arieliwish

We were there as a group of 16 last Monday 23rd Oct and it was fantastic. We had booked before we went for 7pm which was good as they were telling people in the queue in front of us that the next available table was 9.30pm. The food and character interaction was excellent. We didn't feel rushed at all, the characters spent lots of time with the 7 kids in our group. Yes a bit pricey but we thought well worth it, 34 euros + drinks for the adults, think it was 20 euros per child and they got to keep their drinking cup and straw.

Lynn


----------



## Cyrano

Okay as previously announced we are hoping the boards can help    If you have photographs of the restaurant and the food. If you have eaten here and can write a review. Even a couple of lines of what you liked, things to watch out for.. would be appreciated if you posted below


----------



## BONITATIME

We have eaten here a couple of times and always enjoyed ourselves. The first time we sat downstairs which was fine then I read online the view upstairs by the window was wonderful so the next time we asked for there the view is lovely and it is and area where it is a bit quieter which we enjoyed. The only thing is the dancing was not as good upstairs the night we were there.
The first time the children ate the childs meal which included the pudding buffet which they enjoyed. I dont remember really what I ate either times but I had enjoyable meals. DD & DS had steak thelast time which they finished. They then had the chocolate fondue between them which was wonderful and we plan to have 2 between the 4 of us the next time we eat there.
I only have photos with people in but you can see we are having a good time.


----------



## Groovee

We arrived at cafe mickeys for our reservations at 7.50pm for an 8pm reservation.  It was 8.45pm before we were seated and 15 minutes before we were taken a drinks order and another 15 minutes before our food order was brought.  Wasn't impressed by the mushrooms.  Couldn't see why everyone raved about them on here.  PLuto's steak was delicous and the chips were really nice.  Lacked a veggie dish though.  Birthday cake was meant to be brought out at 9pm.  But due to the service we got it at 10.15pm.  Far too late for a 4 year old.  There were also 3 characters instead of the 6 characters at 9pm.  I later discovered that my friend was fuming and told the maitre d' she wanted an address to complain too and the manager came over and was horrified and told the maitre d' he wasn't happy on our behalf.  we got 15% off the bill but it didn't really make up for the inconvience caused.  Would go back but eat earlier.


----------



## Groovee

arieliwish said:
			
		

> , think it was 20 euros per child and they got to keep their drinking cup and straw.
> 
> Lynn



We paid 15 and kept the cups.


----------



## ema74

We ate there in June and had a fab time! My daughter loved chatting to all of the characters even tho they didn't talk back  . She wanted all of them to sit with us which didn't happen, they came to our table said hello, signed her little book and went to greet everyone else.   

We had to book the restaurant as it was packed around 1pm (went for lunch)

The food was great, it was prepared on the spot not like the other restaurants (fast food microwave type) and the deserts yummy  !!! I had Ballo's fruit salad with chocolate sauce and was delicious.

We're going to EuroDisney again in 2 weeks time and going to the restaurant again on our last day. Can't wait!!!  

Ema xxx


----------



## childminderjanet

I though the food in Cafe Mickey was revolting, service was awful as well. Cheap steak really tough and fatty. I will stick to a character tea at Plaza Gardens next time as it's much better value for money.


----------



## higgy66

> I though the food in Cafe Mickey was revolting, service was awful as well. Cheap steak really tough and fatty. I will stick to a character tea at Plaza Gardens next time as it's much better value for money.



Couldn't agree more - sorry Cafe mickey fans!

Janet


----------



## Sarah Sarill

We enjoyed CM but mainly down to the atmosphere and the character interaction which was superb.  IMHO the food was OK - a little expensive for what it was but well worth the cost as a one-off.

Would probably not go again but enjoyed it.


----------



## martinacris

I agree with Sarah...the food was OK. Service was good...the waitress even gave my 2 DD two extra clean Mickey cups to take home.  
I guess the most important thing was the character interaction...that is what we were there for, and it was wonderful. My DD's had photos with every character. 

Being this our first experience at DLP , it was a good one basically because of te high season and we were able to have photos without the pushing and shoving...! 

I believe that next time we will try the Lucky Nugget.


----------



## hildasmuriel

We were booked in for 7.45 on Valentines Day. I was so looking forward to it, as this was the first character meal we had ever done, as my husband does not see the point. 
I could see a very long queue but was hoping this was made up of people who hadn't booked. No, they all had reservations and ALL of them were 7.45! There were about 30 people all with the same time and there were no tables free. People were getting quite cross, there was nowhere to wait in comfort and none of the staff were giving out any information. My sister wanted to go elsewhere, but I really wanted to do it for my daughter, as I knew we'd never get another chance. So we waited, more people arrived, with their 8 o'clock bookings and they waited too!
We were called, about 20 minutes past our time - we were seated upstairs and 4 characters had just come out, much to my daughter's delight. An hour after this 4 different characters came out, so in all she had 8 autographs, 8 cuddles and 8 photos and she was over the moon. That much made the whole night worthwhile. The staff were all very nice as well.

BUT..... the food was not much. Our starters were inedible - Fantasia mushrooms, which had obviously been made incorrectly. They were so salty that I can only assume they made them with salt instead of parmesan cheese. I noticed the woman on the next table sent hers back and got a different starter, but we had already had to send back my daughters drink (they brought coke instead of water) and I just couldn't bring myself to do the same with the mushrooms. We just left them instead. Our main courses were quite nice (steak) and my daughter enjoyed her pasta. My son said the fish and chips were good.

It wasn't easy to catch the waiter's eye for the bill, so we were hanging around for a bit after the meal.

I don't regret going there, as my daughter LOVED the character interaction so much, but unless that is your main reason for going there, I would give it a miss.


----------



## J Marley

Hi Everyone 

We ate in Cafe Mickeys back in January.Here is a copy of the kids menu.Hope you can all make it out it didn't scan too well.


----------



## scottishnellie

My husband, our 3yr old daughter and I ate here on 15th March 2007 and am pleased to say the food was lovely on all counts - so perhaps they have improved since January.

We booked the afternoon before for 5.30 as our daughter likes her sleep and doesn't do well with late nights!  It was just as well we did as when we arrived they were turning people away saying they were fully booked for the rest of the night even though this was March and presumably low season.

We were seated immediately when we arrived at 5.20 and the place filled up quite quickly.  My husband and I ate from the set menu for adults at 34euros exc drinks and my daughter ate from the childs menu at 15euros exc drinks and kept the cafe mickey drinking cup.  I had the chicken cesear salad starter which was a huge yummy portion, followed by the Pinnochio Pasta (creamy garlic pasta with chicken, broccoli, peppers etc) which was delicious.  Hubby had some sort of roasted cheese on olive bread starter which he said was nice, and the pinnochio pasta.  My daughter had the pasta bolognese, then the smarties push up ice cream as she didn't fancy anything in the pudding buffet.

The character interaction started at 6.15 and every character went round every table (we were sitting in the centre downstairs).  We had Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto, Tigger, and Friar Tuck from Robin Hood.  They took lots of time with all the kids for cuddles, kisses, photos and autographs, then all took part in the dancing and larking around with the waiters and waitresses.  It was a brilliant atmosphere and all the kids clearly enjoyed it - almost as much as the adults!

If/when we return to DLP, we will also be returning to Cafe Mickey for a good dose of fun and laughter.


----------



## mumof30_3

We ate at cafe Mickey on Wednesday 14th March. We were booked in at 6.15pm, arrived at 6.00pm and were seated staright away, upstairs beside the window with a great view of the air balloon and the hotels. The restaurant is lovely and clean with plenty of room between tables.

The 4 kids had the kids meal, which included the drinks cup they got to take home and the buffet desert. 3 of the kids had chicken nuggets and chips, 1 had the mickey pizza and a couple of the nuggets off the other kids plates.

I had the pinnochio pasta, very delicious. Sil had the princess steak, bil had the honey pot ribs and they were all lovely meals. DP was very disappointed, he is vegetarian and the choice was Mulans pasta or nothing. The veggie starters were not available and they do not do pizza, as stated in the dlpfoodguide.com. The manager offered to give him 1 of the other meals and take out the shrimp, but Dp refused as he was not certain it was already made up in the kitchen and the shrimp would be in with the pasta, leaving the taste and smell.

The character interaction was briliant. We got so many autographs and photos. The characters spend so much time at each table, it is well worth it. We had minnie, mickey, donald, jessie, woody, pluto, goofy, pinnochio and many more I can't remember.

I would try and go there again, but not sure DP would go for it, might need to bribe him.

Maureen


----------



## SandraVB79

Tinkerbell's Tantalizing Tart:






Pocahontas mushroom soup:






Bread (there were 4 to begin with):






Pinocchios Pasta:


----------



## marcus.ka

Thank you for all your food pics in the different threads! Cafe Mickey looks great!


----------



## SandraVB79




----------



## Anke

We originally tried to get a reservation on thursday around noon for that evening but only 22:00 was available and we did not like to eat that late so we made a reservation for the next night. When we arrived we only had to wait a few minutes before we were seated. During the meal a family tried to sit at a table near the windows apparantly without a reservation and they were sent downstair to wait in line.
We really liked Cafe Mickey. Both the food and characters were very good. All the characters came to our table (the youngest at our table was 16) for photographs. While we were there at least two sets of characters made their rounds and perhaps even three. We saw Goofy, Captain Hook, Mickey Mouse, Tigger, Genie, Sheriff of Nottingham and a few others. The characters do a really good job in making sure that children stay at their tables and that they will only interact with them at their own table and not when they are at another table. This also applied to the character tea at Plaza Gardens.

I think we were there for approximately two hours. This restaurant is for us a definitely must do for a next trip to DLRP. Our table was very close to the windows at the upstairs level with a very nice view of the PanoraMagique balloon and Sequoia Lodge.








Three out of four went for the Cafe Mickey Set Menu

Breadsticks










hildasmuriel said:


> BUT..... the food was not much. Our starters were inedible - Fantasia mushrooms, which had obviously been made incorrectly. They were so salty that I can only assume they made them with salt instead of parmesan cheese. I noticed the woman on the next table sent hers back and got a different starter, but we had already had to send back my daughters drink (they brought coke instead of water) and I just couldn't bring myself to do the same with the mushrooms. We just left them instead. Our main courses were quite nice (steak) and my daughter enjoyed her pasta. My son said the fish and chips were good.




Three of us ordered the Fantasia mushrooms and really liked the dish.






I've checked a picture of the menu and I can't see that they should have been made with parmesan cheese. When I make this kind of this dish at home I'll also use (sea)salt.



























One of us ordered the Caesar Salad.






We all had the Hunny Pot Barbeque.






I can't remember what each of us had for dessert but at least two of us had the Cafe Mickey Sundae


----------



## BONITATIME

These are great photos. 

Somewhere on photo bucket it offers you the chance to edit them and you can rotate them so we see them straight.


----------



## Anke

I've rotated them in my photobucketaccount but somehow in my post the pictures are still on their side.


----------



## Rachie B

thanks for the pics of the food and menus  most helpful

i am feeling hungry now though !


----------



## Cyrano

Anke said:


> I've rotated them in my photobucketaccount but somehow in my post the pictures are still on their side.



You will need to update your links in your post to pick up the new files from photobucket


----------



## disneyangel

Yummy

I can feel my tummy rumbling. 

Thanks for posting the menu too


----------



## Ware Bears

disneyangel said:


> Thanks for posting the menu too



Yes, thank you


----------



## Cass2000

Had tea at Cafe Mickey last week.

Was a bit apprehensive but it was fantastic (at a price).

Booked on our first night, but didn't fit in with our plans so let the reservation go, booked for 2 nights later.  Arrived exactly on time and kept waiting no more than 5 mins.  Seated downstairs.  Service generally good, drinks a bit slow coming.  Kids food average.  Adult food very good, had main course, shared a desert and coffee, all of a very high quality, far better than I expected.  Lots of characters and worth the money just the hassle free photos and autographs.  Two lots of characters appeared whilst we were there (about 2 hours).  100 euros for 2 adults, 2 children and beers for us.  Take into account the opportunity for characters not bad disney value really.  Glad we chose last night as if we had done with on the first night kids might have wondered why it was so difficult to get to characters in the Park.


----------



## SandraVB79

Pinocchio Pasta:


----------



## Cyrano

SandraVB79 said:


> Pinocchio Pasta:



Same as last time


----------



## SandraVB79

I know, it was just too good last time!
And I couldn't resist to take a picture and post it.  It made up for all the food I forgot to take pictures of


----------



## tigger300686

i had my birthday cake here, it was lovely the waiters started singing and the whole room ended up enjoying in then i has a pic with capt hook who was in at the time.i wasnt sure about this place when we booked it but now its my fav restaurant the food was lovely esp pinocchio's pasta yummy and we saw lots of different characters when while we were there and they make the effort to came to every table, i was surprised they came to ours really cuz we where all adults(but that didnt mean we were any less excited to see them than the children were)lol


----------



## Kristina

We had a nice meal here last week , Wow the place does go a bit crazy with all the dancing! Very fun and upbeat! It's seems to be the place to go if you have a little one with a birthday as all the characters suddenly surounded a table near us and most everyone got up to dance and sing this little girl happy birthday. Very sweet! 

I had thought we would order from the 34 Euro set menu but now that is gone and they have one for 30 Euro instead and have changed things a bit. The mushroom starter is gone but they have added Carpaccio. We just ordered the ribs, they were no longer on a set menu. If I remember correctly the Banquet starter was also not on the menu we received but there were a few lovely salads. 

Sorry, I didn't get any pictures of what seems to be the new menu. They still had the pasta though so no worries there  !


----------



## conny264

Sorry to disagree with some post.
This place is way to unorganised and way to expensive for the food that is served.
Last week we had to wait 40 minutes with a reservation to get a table which was not even cleaned.Menus got basicly thrown at us.No one shows up to take our orders for another 20 minutes,so we decided to walk out.
Had a wonderful meal without any wait at the Rainforst Cafe instead.
Never again.
Conny


----------



## Iain Chapman

We were there last Wednesdsay (21st November).

We had a reservation for 20:00 - so a fairly busy period, given that the park had closed at 18:00.  Upon arrival had about a 10 minute wait - BUT had arrived early at around 19:45.

My only two issues - not enough menus given, and had to wait 10 minutes - which as you can see really aren't issues - but I listed them purely so you can see how hassleless my visit was.

Unlike Conny - as usual a wonderful experience - as have been the other 3 visits over the last couple of years.

Regards

Iain


----------



## lojo

We ate here on our last evening (Thursday 6th Dec) and had a wonderful evening.  Our reservation was for 7.15 but on arrival discovered that our table was upstairs (no lift) and Mum can't manage the stairs, so they changed us to a downstairs table, we only had to wait 5 minutes while the table was set up for us.

We had no complaints at all about our waiter, he was friendly and did a good job.

The food was lovely, although the portion sizes varied according to the dish ordered, if you're fussy about the quantity you get have a good nosy around the tables before ordering (under the guise of looking for the toilet, of course).

The characters came around twice during the time we were there.  They tried to spread themselves around the room, although some parents don't seem to appreciate that if the kids stay at their table they will get more time with the characters and they just let them mob them.  Worst of all were the parents who dragged their kids in from the street to stalk the characters (without even eating in the restaurant).  The staff threw them out when they noticed them but it was a full time job.

You definitely get more attention from the characters if you get into the groove (figuratively and literally).  The atmosphere was really good, at one point waiters and characters were dancing with the customers.  The characters present on our night were: Prince John, Mr Smee, Friar Tuck, Gideon (?), Tigger (Tigron), Pluto, Gepetto and Mickey of course.  Gideon was hoot, really freaked out during the dancing.  There were some different characters on another evening when we PASSED by outside.

The food IS expensive, but you are paying for the whole experience and we all felt that it was a great final dinner.  We spent (after discount) 149 for four adults and two children - main courses for all, two desserts, two kids dessert buffet, soft drinks for all, one very large beer, four cocktails and two coffees.


----------



## hildasmuriel

We ate here on October 25th at lunchtime. We wanted to eat early as this was our last day in the Park and we wanted a last treat to give our daughter before we set off for home. We were seated straight away and had no delay in being served. 
The food was mediocre the last time we ate here, but this time we were all impressed. 
I had a starter - cheese and tomato tart and it was VERY big  but oh so tasty.







then  steak with shallot sauce - remembered to ask for it to be well done this time.






Husband had a salad  which had tons of meat in it.







 while dtr had pasta 







My dessert was creme brulee which came with an ameretto biscuit







We all enjoyed every bit of this meal and every item was delicious. The character interaction was very good and they seemd to have time for everybody and King John was obviously in a mischievious mood and kept coming back to play 'tricks'. In all we saw King John, Mickey, Goofy, Pluto, Chip, Dale and Minnie.

It seems a shame that the food is so hit and miss. On this visit alone we would highly recommend this place, but we are not alone in having a poor food experience here in the past. Luck of the draw, it seems.


----------



## hildasmuriel

Okay - another review by me.  

We ate here at 12.30 on Thursday 10 April.

I don't know if they were short of staff but only 2 characters at a time came out, whereas before there have been 4 at a time. While we were there we only saw  Chip, Dale, Pluto and Prince John. We didn't mind too much as we'd had lots of good character times elsewhere, but if this was your only character meal I think you may have been a bit disappointed.

Dtr had Daisy's Four Cheese Ravioli. then she got brought an ice-cream, although she hadn't ordered it (the menu says ice cream OR buffet and she wanted buffet) So I let her get a few bits from the buffet as well. Then the waiter came up and asked if she wanted an ice cream.   She said no, thank you.  Then as I paid the bill he brought over....... an ice cream. 

I had the Fantasia Mushrooms and they were okay, just not as nice as I  imagined they'd be. The steak was cooked just as I like it and the sauce was nice. The apple pie was yummy too. I didn't enjoy that as much as I should have because a) they were clearing the table right next to us and all the disinfectant spray went all over me (bleuch) and b) the waiter was bringing me the bill and clearing the table while I still ate.  They were definitely in a rush to get us out. That may explain the mix-up with my dtr being offered multiple ice-creams.

It was a nice enough meal, but I'm glad we'd had other nicer meals during the week. If this had been my one special meal of the holiday I probably would have been left feeling a bit flat.


----------



## Bolanette87

We had a FAB lunch here during our recent trip. The waiter we had was lovely... Very friendly and funny! Treat us like big kids, which made the whole experience really fun!!  The food was fab! The menu has a more Italian feel to it now, serving pizzas and pastas and a few nice looking meat and fish dishes...

We had a gorgeous garlic bread:






Robert had Minnie's Special Carbonara, which he said was really really gorgeous:






And I had the Pinnochio pasta, which was gorgeous! I felt awful not finishing it, but the portions were absolutely giant!! Our waiter jokingly called for the chef when I hadn't eaten it!  






And of course, we met characters! I was so pleased as I'd heard the characters often ignore groups of adults, so it was a real treat!! Robert laughed at me for being so polite to the characters, thanking them all the time and everything- I just know what it's like to be in their position, so I made sure I was extra-nice!! Goofy kept playing with Roberts (Very long) hair and pointed to his own ears and putting his thumbs up! Captain Hook stroked his hair too and pointed to his own!!  It was so funny and magic!!




































Kissing Minnie Mouse!!






I also thouroughly reccommend the Mr. Smee non-alcohol cocktail.... It was GORGEOUS!!!!    We also got a photo of Mr. Smee, but my photobucket is being mega slow... Might upload it another time!!

All in all, a fab meal at Cafe Mickey, would definately go back again!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Rachie B

aww fab pics thanks for sharing  

looks like you both enjoyed


----------



## tigger300686

Lovely report and pic's, i've also had the Pinnochio pasta and Minnie's Special Carbonara on the times we have been- both wonderful but i do agree the portions are huge- the first time we went, we had the meal vouchers too- so we had 3 courses, i could hardly manage any of it.


----------



## hildasmuriel

Wow, you got to see a lot of characters.   That is much more like it - they must have been having an off day when we went.


----------



## SandraVB79

Cafe Mickey's version of garlic bread:






Ariel's Delight:  (pasta dish with shrimp)






Timon and Pumba's something: 







All was very good!!!!


----------



## Cyrano

Great to see some new reviews


----------



## di$neyf@n

I hope we have as good of a lunch experience as yours Bob. I wasn't sure we would do Cafe Mickey (or even have time) but since we are also adults and I am not going to try to get a characters autograph in the park, I have been thinking about CM for lunch since we have only been for breakfast in the past. The food looks so yummy!


----------



## Bolanette87

di$neyf@n said:


> I hope we have as good of a lunch experience as yours Bob. I wasn't sure we would do Cafe Mickey (or even have time) but since we are also adults and I am not going to try to get a characters autograph in the park, I have been thinking about CM for lunch since we have only been for breakfast in the past. The food looks so yummy!



The food is absolutely gorgeous. I know I've seen mixed reviews on here but we found it the best meal of the whole trip! What was really lovely was that the characters came to us (no asking) and gave some really good character interaction... The only one who was in a bit of a hurry was Pluto, but in fairness he'd been out for ages and the second lot of characters were coming out! But he stopped, waved, and posed for a photo anyway... Wonderful!  

How many of you are there? When we went it was easy to go in for a table for two, but we got there bang on the dot of it opening. I also noticed them turning a group of 4 away about 3/4 of an hour into our meal, so it must have been fully booked for the rest of lunchtime.... I also have to say that it was getting very busy when we left, so its probably worthwhile going for it opening.

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## loobymiss

We ate at Cafe Mickey on Wednesday this week (21st May).

My opinion was that the adult food was very good but the kids was rubbish!

I had food off the 30Euro menu, garlic mushrooms, pasta then creme brulee.  All very tasty, especially the pudding.

I was expecting good things for the childrens menu but found it rubbish.  DD2 had mickeys pizza and it looked just like a cheap cheese and tomato supermarket pizza and didn't come with any fries or accompanyments.  DD1 had the chicken nuggets and fries which came pretty much as you would expect.  I was quite disappointed as the adult meal was to quite a high standard so I was expecting a bit more for the kids food too.

That said, we enjoyed the whole experience.  The service was very good and we met Mickey, Pluto, Gepetto, Captain Hook, Sheriff, Friar Tuck, Mr Smee and Grafik(?).  

I would definitely recommend it for the adults food wise and the children will love the character interaction.


----------



## Cyrano

Great to see a new review posted loobymiss  
That is what the restaurant threads are all about


----------



## AlisonUK

Just waned to say, the children's menu at Cafe Mickey has changed.  I did bring a copy of it home and will type it up when I get a minute but as far as I remember there was vegetable lasagne, steamed cod and vegetables, chicken cordon bleu with baked potato, meatballs and pasta, Mickey pizza and something else ... can't remember!  DS had the pizza which was exactly the same as the pizza you get in the park with the addition of a tiny bit of ham and two olives for eyes.  He said it was fine but it was small and he was starving about half an hour later.  Dessert was the buffet or ice cream - again, I was disappointed that the ice cream was the same little plastic tub you get at all the CS locations in the park.  This is the third time we've eaten here and our adult meals were lovely, character interaction was as fab as ever but I just thought I'd post about the children's meals so people know.


----------



## Ware Bears

That's terrible about the children's pizzas.  I certainly wouldn't be expecting them to be almost a carbon copy of the counter service ones.


----------



## britchic4

Ware Bears said:


> That's terrible about the children's pizzas.  I certainly wouldn't be expecting them to be almost a carbon copy of the counter service ones.



Yes DS had the Mickey Pizza here in Feb, and while he loved it because it was Mickey shaped and the first one he's ever had, it was exactly the same as you get elsewhere. Also it was fine for him because he's 6 and doesn't eat much but wouldn't have been filling for an older child. You can buy them in Tesco's now, in their new Disney kids range, think they cost less than a £1!
The children's pasta in CM was good though, portion-wise.


----------



## i.love.tigger

here is the mickey kids pizza from may this year


----------



## Stitch's Girl

My mum and I went here in November 07, it was our first character meal...we had an amazing time!! Yes it is  a little expensive but worth every penny for the atmosphere, singing, dancing, character interaction and actually the food was really lovely too!

booked to go again this friday coming (the 4th of July) Can't wait..hope it's as great as before

Aveen xoxox


----------



## Phil 2732

We were at Cafe Mickey on June 18th, a wednesday,we went at 6pm, having booked it the day before, and had a great time! We met Friar Tuck, PLuto, Goofy, Mickey, Minnie, Tigger, Captain Hook and Mr Smee, there was dancing which I wasn't expecting, and the food was good too. Pricey but it was our best restaurant experience there.


----------



## MJ_always

As i've said before, i would HIGHLY recommend Cafe Mickey. The food and atmosphere and characters are all just fantastic and so much fun!! Doesnt matter how old you are. 
We went back in Dec and are going again in Sept and i'm going to have a very late 21st celebration there. 

Here are some photos from Dec of what we had. Me and my mam had the same as each other but my grandma had something else. I think the food portions are HUGE though and could only manage a tiny bit from each course so I think next time i might not get the 3 courses again because of how much there is lol.

This was my grandmas starter- the Pocahontas Mushroom Soup with a cheese and poppy seed twist.






This was the Tony's Caesar Salad starter.






My grandma had the Chip 'n Dale's Fish 'n Chips for her main course.






And this was the Pinocchio's Pasta.






This was my grandma's desert- the Snow White's Sweet Apple puff pastry tart with ice cream and caramel sauce.






And ours... the Coupe Vanilla Toffee Crunch (i think).






Ashleigh x


----------



## *lilouw

_Review and pics (September 2007)_

*Decoration and vibe:* *9/10* _I love the Mickey things: lights, plates, decorations...and it's a great character restaurant with a lot of characters (Minnie, Chef Mickey, Baloo, Geppetto, Pluto, Cat, Chip'n'Dale...)._
*Food:* *8.5/10* _Lovely and tasty food!_
*Service:* *9/10 *_Funny waiters who make jokes and keep guests smiling!_
*General Appreciation:* *8.5/10*_ (only the price is a bit ... too expensive ^^)_

*Decoration & vibe:*









*A part of the menu*





*Bread *_(very good)_





*Special Carbonara pasta* _(I think so)_





*Pocahontas Mushroom Soup*


----------



## A Small World

We ate lunch here during our trip in July. Weve only ever had breakfast here before so were looking forward to a main meal for a change.
We decided to just have one course. We had the half board plus vouchers which we knew could be exchanged for 25 here so a main and coffee would be about right.
We had a great time  we had only just sat down when Prince John appeared quickly followed by Donald, Eeyore, Mickey, Pluto, Mickey again, Minnie, Gepetto, Chip, Dale, Goofy. They just kept coming and all before we had even had any food. Minnie saw that DD had a Mickey tea shirt on so blew it a kiss and then did the same to her autograph book when she saw Mickeys signature. Several characters came back to the table more than once.
DH and I had The Little Mermaid salad (Smoked and fresh salmon) and DD had the childrens meal of meatballs with pasta. 

<table style="border-collapse:collapse;"><tr><td colspan="2"><embed src="http://apps.rockyou.com/photofx.swf" quality="high" scale="noscale" salign="lt" width="452" height="628" wmode="transparent" flashvars="imgpath=http%3A//img386.rockyou.com/photofx/33/33419/33419420/33419420_9b6581301218751796.jpg&glitterp=false&roundp=true&sepiap=false&theme=&shadowp=true&bevelp=true&width=452&height=628&imageWidth=452&instanceid=33419420&userid=9422703&createDateString=Aug%2014%20%2708&username=%7E" name="rockyou" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer "></embed></td></tr><tr><td style="font-size:0px;background-color:#fff; padding:1px;font-size:0px;  filter:alpha(opacity=60);-moz-opacity:.60;opacity:.60;" align="left"><img src="http://apps.rockyou.com/dot.gif?w=PF&d=13E00&c=1&id=33419420&=.gif"><a target="_BLANK" href="http://www.rockyou.com/link/link3.php?refid=33419420"><img style="border:0px;" src="http://apps.rockyou.com/link/new_tail_logo3.gif"></a></td><td style="background-color:#fff; padding:1px;font-size:0px;  filter:alpha(opacity=60);-moz-opacity:.60;opacity:.60;" align="right"><a style="padding-right:0px;" target="_BLANK" href="http://www.rockyou.com/photofx/create.php?widget=photofx&src=emcr?refid=33419420"><img style="border:0px;" src="http://apps.rockyou.com/images/tail_create.gif"></a></td></tr></table>

<table style="border-collapse:collapse;"><tr><td colspan="2"><embed src="http://apps.rockyou.com/photofx.swf" quality="high" scale="noscale" salign="lt" width="452" height="359" wmode="transparent" flashvars="imgpath=http%3A//img292.rockyou.com/photofx/33/33419/33419485/33419485_fea777a11218751875.jpg&glitterp=false&roundp=true&sepiap=false&theme=&shadowp=true&bevelp=true&width=452&height=359&imageWidth=452&instanceid=33419485&userid=9422703&createDateString=Aug%2014%20%2708&username=%7E" name="rockyou" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer "></embed></td></tr><tr><td style="font-size:0px;background-color:#fff; padding:1px;font-size:0px;  filter:alpha(opacity=60);-moz-opacity:.60;opacity:.60;" align="left"><img src="http://apps.rockyou.com/dot.gif?w=PF&d=13E00&c=1&id=33419485&=.gif"><a target="_BLANK" href="http://www.rockyou.com/link/link8.php?refid=33419485"><img style="border:0px;" src="http://apps.rockyou.com/link/new_tail_logo8.gif"></a></td><td style="background-color:#fff; padding:1px;font-size:0px;  filter:alpha(opacity=60);-moz-opacity:.60;opacity:.60;" align="right"><a style="padding-right:0px;" target="_BLANK" href="http://www.rockyou.com/photofx/create.php?widget=photofx&src=emcr?refid=33419485"><img style="border:0px;" src="http://apps.rockyou.com/images/tail_create.gif"></a></td></tr></table>
DH and I then opted for the Café gourmand which was a coffee with a few taster desserts and DD chose the childrens dessert buffet. 

We had a great time and would definitely eat here again


----------



## ukstitch

We ate at Cafe Mickey on a Wednesday Lunchtime in July.

We weren't actually planning on eating here, but we got held up in the Studios, so missed our Silver Spur reservation, so headed to Cafe Mickey on the off chance that we could get a table. As it happens, we were seated straight away, without problems.

As it was a lunch, we skipped past the starters and went straight for the mains.

Unfortunately, the only main I can remember was mine, which was the pluto steak (rump steak in a shallot sauce with french fries). The steak was cooked exactly how I asked it to be (well done) and the sauce was very nice (I don't usually like sauces on my steak, but being a shallot sauce, it was ok and actually quite nice). I also had an alcoholic cocktail to wash it down with, which was also very enjoyable.

They other 2 mains were also enjoyed, but my memory fails me as to what they were.

I was the only to have a pudding. I had the snow white apple pie, which is a thin apple pie with puff pastry and butterscotch ice cream, which was fantastic. I'm going to borrow the picture from another DIS poster for this, so thanks kevg1889. I'll gladly remove it from here if asked:






Cafe Mickey has a reasonable number of characters who come and visit all the tables in turn. They seemed to be working in 2 teams, with 1 team out in the restaurant at a time. We were there for about an hour or so and saw the first team twice, although they only visited us once each. Overall, we felt we had some pretty good character interaction and we quite impressed by the fact that chip and dale obviously listened to us, in order to decide to sign our autograph book as Chip & Dale, rather than Tic & Tac. The characters we saw are shown below:




































Overall, we enjoyed our meal here and would certainly consider returning at some point. The food was enjoyable and reasonable value for money as well, which is always a good plus. There's also a pretty good choice available, including menu sections for pizzas and salads, as well as traditional mains.

Personally, I think I preferred the previous menu, as it had some slightly more unusually items (including a delicious duck cottage pie), plus the desserts were an all you can eat dessert buffet. I do like the current menu as well though. 

The character interaction was good, without being disrupting and it proves a good way to meet the characters as you get some "private time" with them. If my memory serves me rightly, this is the only table service character meal available, although I may have forgotten one...


----------



## Bolanette87

Quick question, at Halloween do the characters in Cafe Mickey dress up in Halloween gear?? I dunno why I'm asking, I just wondered....

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## tigger300686

I doubt it.... as at christmas they werent in xmas gear.


----------



## Bolanette87

I remembered that a while ago I promised you the pics of us with Mr. Smee in Cafe Mickey that I couldn't upload due to a slow internet connection, well, here they are! Plus one of the hidden mickeys!
















Bob xoxoxo


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

These are from Cafe Mickey on April 30th, it was very busy as it was Labor Day the next day....

We Saw Mickey, Goofy, Tigger, Friar Tuck, Minnie, Captain Hook, Pinocchio and Eeyore was around aswell, food was lovley i had the Lasagne and the ben and gerrys dessert (Cant remember the names sorry) and Kyra had nugget and chips.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I also ate here on the 30th January 08 which was my 25th Birthday....

It was amazing and we had fantastic character interaction and when they brought my cake out i had every character at my table dancing etc it was great and embarrasing  

Me and my had the Minnie pasta which was very filling, my Dad ate off the set menu and from what i can remember he had the Pluto steak and the snow white apple tart?.

DD danced with Minnie and Pluto and had loads of attention from Minnie who came back to our table on several occasions even though the place was full.

Our waiter was also very friendly.

I love this place!


























This was when my cake was brought out.
















My mum


----------



## torsie24

This thread inspired me to make a small CM montage of my recent meal there:

Was done very quickly and on paint so forgive me, lol.


----------



## Ware Bears

That is really lovely ~ well done!!


----------



## A Small World

Lovely pics


----------



## ghockley1981

lovely pics, we were here in early sep and loved it, we saw Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Baloo, Tigger, Friar Tuck, Gepetto, King John. I'll upload pic at a later date. The food was great but you were too excited looking for the next character to really enjoy it to be honest.

While we were there the music went of for a character dance and all the kids joined Mickey and Pluto in the middle for a dance. That moment was great and I bet all the kids left there with a big grin on their face.

Worth every penny for the pics and the memories and maybe even filling your belly a bit too!


----------



## Bolanette87

Photobucket has stopped being totally evil now, so here's my review!

We ate at Cafe Mickey for Lunch on our recent trip, and once more we had an AMAZING time.... 

Robert had reserved a table for us, and we only had to wait behind one (Huge!) family to get into the retaurant at 12noon. We were shown to our table by a very smiley Cast Member, and were quickly brought over our menus:






Service was a little slow because our waitress was training up a new waitress (Who was still very in awe of the whole place- Bless her!).... We didn't mind though as we wanted a longer meal. We decided to go for the Garlic Cheesebread Starter (Which remains the best garlic bread in the world!) and then Pizzas each. We wished we'd known how big the pizzas would be! Next time we would get one to share. 

Garlic Cheesebread:






Robert's Pizza (Topped with Bacon, Ham, Tex Mex Chicken, and Pepperoni):






My Pizza (Tex Mex Chicken and Pepperoni):






We were also given a bottle of flavoured oil to put on the pizza if we wished:






We also plumped for cocktails to drink. Robert went for Alice's 'Drink Me':






While I stuck to my favourite, Mr. Smee!!






Now, Robert admitted he hadn't ordered me a birthday cake, but he said I could have dessert, despite not finishing my pizza! However, there was a catch! Tic and Tac were in my bag, and I had to get them out and play with them in Cafe Mickey....!! Which I did:






The woman at the table next to us looked at me like I was crazy, so I turned Tic and Tac to face her and made them wave at her! She nearly fell off her chair laughing!

That out of the way, we ordered desserts. Robert ordered the Coupe Vanilla Toffee Crunch:






While I went for the Snow White Apple Tart:






All of the food was very very VERY good!! 

Now, the characters!! We met loads! First was Friar Tuck, who was an absolute sweetie, and kept hiding from Prince John! We loved him! He also kept peeking over the back of the booth (Where we were sitting) and waving!











Then came Mickey!! Yay!!











The reason I'm laughing so hard on that picture is because Prince John was sneaking up behind Robert! He crept up very quietly and started banging his chair off the floor! Robert's face was a study! I was in hysterics! Mickey was looking at me making: "He's Crazy!" gestures!! Mickey then waved goodbye, and left us with Prince John:






As soon as this photo was taken, Prince John pushed the waitress in next to me and started trying to steal her moneybelt!! He then decided to chase her round the restaurant, which was sooooo funny I had tears streaming down my face from laughing so hard!!

Then out came Goofy:











Mr Smee:











Minnie Mouse:











And Captain Hook (Who babies seem to love!! Seriously, the baby at the table behind us wouldn't let go of his hook!).... I laughed because he came up to Robert, and pointed at his stubble and hair in amazement! I think he thought Robert was his long-lost twin!











Robert and me then had hysterics because Mr Smee and Goofy were chasing each other around the restaurant with napkins!






Goofy then stole Mr. Smee's glasses, but gave them back very quickly, which led to another chase around! We were laughing so hard we could barely breathe!!

Goofy also kept coming up behind me and patting me on the head! We caught him on camera though!






So we had an amazing meal!! The total bill for all that fabulous food and hilarious character interaction was 80.80Euro....It was worth every penny and I would happily go back again and again!

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## DLPdaft

Please remember folks, the restaurant threads are intended for reviews.

If you have any questions about a particular restaurant, please start another thread


----------



## gemmybear83

Updated menu kindly sent to me by Steve_rob...


----------



## Skala

We ate here on Monday the 15th of Dec at 12 noon.
IMHO 12 noon was a good time to go to Cafe Mickey. When we were last there (March in the evening) we had to wait outside in the freezing cold for half an hour even though we had a reservation. This time the restaurant was practically empty so we were seated straight away and obviously without the pressure of a packed restaurant the CM's were friendlier and the service much faster. Having said all that the interaction with the characters wasn't as good, apart from Chip and Dale who were ace-as cheeky and playful as ever. The others- Mickey, Pluto, Eyore and Friar Tuck came over, had a quick photo and were off- maybe they were conserving their energies for the main lunch time rush or maybe we were just unlucky. Having said that my DS still had a nice time and without all the fooling around the upside was he ate all his meal. (the best character meal he had-and one I wasn't expecting to be so great was a Auberge)
Food




For starters we shared this lovely Tinkerbell Tart- with Tomato, mozzarella and roket it was gorgeous light and full of flavour. We also had Fantasia mushrooms which were very good too. The big disappointment was the garlic bread which was so dry it was like eating cardboard.
For the main course my DS had Pasta Fantasia- pasta in the shape of Mickey with beef meatballs- which he actually ate! and tomato sauce.
My husband, who was on a mission to find the best steak (Walt's won) had the Simba steak. He said it wad cooked just as he asked it, but it was obvious from the taste that the grill hadn't been cleaned recently (that's the problem when you eat out with a restraunteur!). It was served with a baked potato topped with sour cream and Gorgonzola cheese




I enjoyed my main of Timon and Pumba's pasta favourite- Scallop and smoked salmon raviolli.




Generally the food was good and okay it is expensive but IMHO it's worth it- you're on holiday and where else can your child have the magic of having lunch with Mickey?


----------



## *lilouw

We ate there on the 27th November for my birthday. We did not order a special cake but there were a lot of birthday that night. The restaurant was full and despite our booking, we wait twenty minutes. Our waiter was fun and we had fun to make him crazy by 'being great big Belgians'! It was so funny!

*Decoration:* 7.5/10
*Vibe:* 8.5/10 _(lots of characters and dances of waiters)_
*Service:* 8/10 _(thanks to 'Captain Flame')_
*Food:* 8.5/10_ (really good)_

My cocktail _(Paradize cocktail?)_





I took *Princess' Aurora choice*: good chicken very tasty and great pasta









My mum took the *Garlic Mickey's bread* which was good and huge






We didn't take any dessert because a birthday cake was waiting for me in our bedroom!


----------



## mommy2ash

We ate here a lunchtime on wednesday 4th feb. i love cafe mickey at lunchtime its much more relaxed. it always looks quite hectic at night time. we were seated straight away. during the meal we had six characters, mickey, mr smee, prince john, scrooge mcduck, goofy and robin hood. i ordered a non alcoholic fruit cocktail this one was better than the one at the rainforest. there was a pinapple on the glass and ash was screaming for it. the poor girl was so excited for a bit of fruit. its my only critisism of dlrp the lack of fruit. so ash enjoyed the bit of pinapple. i got a pizza to share with ash as i was not paying almost 17 euro for chicken nuggets she wouldnt eat. the pizza was so nice and even two of us couldnt finish it, it was huge. ash got a free drink in a cafe mickey cup again. my mom again had fish and chips and this she enjoyed as well. great character interaction and great food.


----------



## DLPdaft

We celebrated DD's birthday in Cafe Mickey on Monday 11th May. 
We had reserved our table the day before, and our reservation time was 7.30pm. Strangely, when we arrived at 7.15, the "reserved" line was already full and overflowing with lots of other people who'd made reservations and hadn't been seated. There didn't seem to be any particular reason for this, and no-one from the staff gave any explanation or apology either . At 7.40 we were seated. 
Unfortunately, the seats we were given were right behind the door in the conservatory, in a place where characters had no chance of getting anywhere near us. As we were there to have a birthday cake etc, I asked to be moved, and we were moved with no problem, to seats in the main downstairs area, in front of the buffet.

In short, once we'd been seated, we had a fabulous time . We were there for 2 hours, in that time at least a dozen characters came out and about, and the only ones we didn't see at our table were Baloo and the cat from Pinnocchio. Mickey brought over DD's birthday cake to her, and Eeyore wrote here a special birthday message in her autograph book .

We ordered garlic bread with cheese between us to start, and a margharita pizza to share also (they are huge, and we couldn't finish either of them) -

<a href="http://s357.photobucket.com/albums/oo17/silansmum/?action=view&current=2009_0513ebay0075.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo17/silansmum/2009_0513ebay0075.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Here is a picture of DD's Mickeys Magical Party cake -

<a href="http://s357.photobucket.com/albums/oo17/silansmum/?action=view&current=2009_0513ebay0086.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo17/silansmum/2009_0513ebay0086.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

And the man himself -

<a href="http://s357.photobucket.com/albums/oo17/silansmum/?action=view&current=2009_0513ebay0074.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo17/silansmum/2009_0513ebay0074.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Our starter was 6.90 euros, pizza was 14.50 euros, 2 soft drinks were 6 euros. The birthday cake, if ordered at the resort, is now 24 euros, but I got shareholders discount on the whole lot, and so my total final bill was 44 euros. Worth it for all those characters and the look on my DD's face when Mickey brought her cake


----------



## lilacgems23

A short and old review from Sept (not very good at reviews)

DD had the infant menu which was pasta and deser buffet. She didnt eat any of the pasta and I dont blame her, it was cold,tasteless and had loads of green herbs on it. She had some smarties and a yoghurt off the desert buffet.

DH had the plutos steak and I had the salmon pasta which was yummy (cant remember the name) we both had snow white apples pie which was delicous.

We paid 98 euros for this plus 2 cocktails. 

The charcter intervention was excellent, DD was so excited. We saw Minnie, Mickey, Pluto, Goofy, Carpenter, some lion and the rabbit from alice in wonderland. 

Apple pie:

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l174/emweaver/thomas222.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

A few with charcters:

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l174/emweaver/thomas186.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l174/emweaver/thomas169.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l174/emweaver/thomas195.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l174/emweaver/thomas203.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Belle's World

We ate at Café Mickey at 7.30pm on Wednesday 17th June. We arrived at exactly 7.30pm as we were running late and there was a queue outside. One lane for people who had reserved and another for those who had not. We only had to wait a couple of minutes before a table of 2 was free so we were ushered through ahead of the 2 families in front. We had already decided to have the pizza as I had heard it was good and we had not tried it here before. To start we shared Tinkerbells Mozzarella and tomato tart. I had all the Mozzarella and DH had all the tomato we shared the tart which was delicious. It also came with a salty tasting kind of dip, any idea what this was? It was nice to have with the mozzarella. For mains we shared cheesy garlic bread and a pizza with bacon, pepperami and Italian chicken on. By this time I was feeling quite tired and my throat was quite sore so I was not really in the mood for eating. The pizza was fine, maybe a little greasy and my personal preference is deep pan, but DH really liked it. The garlic bread is the same size as the pizza huge so you really dont need much. For pudding I had the Snow White Apple Crumble which was very nice. To drink I had a non-alcoholic Mr Smee and my DH had a vanilla Coke. The service was relatively quick and I was surprised how many people were having a birthday whilst we were there. There were quite a few characters out but in the first 45mins only Friar Tuck came to our table. The main problem was children from a completely different section of the restaurant dragging the character over to their table so if you were supposed to be next you missed out. Luckily for us after 45mins we got a new family sit next to us who did exactly this which meant that the characters came to us straight after they had seen them. We then saw Mickey Mouse, Goofy, Gideon, Gipetto, and Captain Hook. Pluto was running round but the restaurant was so busy with the upstairs and conservatory all being used and the characters are only allowed out for a limited amount of time before having a break. Would definitely recommend this place, we were here for 2 hours but didnt seem this long. Its a shame they no longer do the adult buffet desert but this is now reserved for children. This restaurant is already on our list for our next visit.


----------



## Ms Poppins

We here on Monday 20th June 2009.

We had half board plus vouchers to use at face value.

Having been to Cafe Mickey 4 years ago, we were really looking forward to this meal. We had originally booked a table for 6.30 using the reservation booking number, but on the day we popped in to change it to 7.15 so that we could catch the parade at the studios. It was changed without a problem.

The staff were all very nice, and it was getting very busy with queues when we arrived for our table. We were seated upstairs, but shown to a booth seat in the corner. I knew as soon as we sat down that it wasn't a great spot, it was away from the main hub of things, and I knew that the characters wouldn't be able to get right round us all - but I never asked for a move, I wish I had.

The restaurant is lovely and bright, and we were served quickly. I chose the lasagne, which was nice, but a bit spicy for me, 18.70E.






DH and Mark both had the steak, well done, which they enjoyed but commented that it was very bland, 21.50E.






Abbey had a plain pizza, which she said was really nice, 14.50E. You could add toppings on for extra charge.






Lewis ate from the kids menu and had a Mickey shaped pizza, drink, and a small pot of ice cream for dessert, 16.50E!!!! - sorry no photos






We met Mr Smee, the Sheriff from Robin Hood, Rafiki, and some others:
















Lewis was a bit frightened of Captain Hook, so when he came to the table he sat beside DH and lay on top of him, pretending to sleep for ages! We couldn't get rid of him!!!






He then picked up my camera and took pictures of the kids, tried to steal some juice and then left. By the end Lewis was laughing his head off, so maybe it was a good ploy by Captain Hook!

I'd read before that the characters all get up and dance to the 'Freedom' song. They did this to Aretha Franklin, Think - I was expecting Wham!

Drinks cost 3.50E each. Our total bill came to 106.70E and I really would not pay that again for what we ate. We paid using 4 adult hb plus vouchers, and kept Lewis' voucher for another night.

If we go again, we will order pizzas, drinks and a nice dessert - there is no way I would upgrade to HB premium for the quality of the food. Maybe it was because it was so hot, but for us we didn't want a 3 course meal, however we will definately go again as the character interaction is fantastic, and the atmosphere is good - I would just make sure we weren't pushed into a corner booth.


----------



## lilacgems23

Theyve changed the childrens menu since Sept, which is good as there more choices now. I recommend against the pasta, its very green and DD wouldnt eat it, I had to and it was not nice


----------



## buttercup1982

We ate here on Friday the 7th of August 2009 at 6.15 for our son's 4th birthday. We were seated upstairs by a window looking over panoramagique which was lovely. We had ate in Walts at 1 so were not really that hungry but had booked to have his birthday cake brought out here.
The children were given crayons and little toys to keep them entertained. Not that we needed them!! As soon as we arrived Captain Hook came over, Ethan had his Peter Pan costume on so they had a lovely little fight with Ethan catching Captain Hook's arm and him sulking!  Not sure how to upload video's or I would have put it on!




















































We ordered two pizza's for me and the kids to share, and DH had Simba's Black Angus Burger. We couldn't believe how many characters where there!  Goofy even fed Ethan his birthday cake! All the character's made lots of fuss of him because he had his big badge on which I thought was lovely!
DH and myself thought the singing and dancing of the staff and characters great!
We would definately dine here again, the character interaction was great and the food was very good too. One thing I would say is that I don't think it's a premium restaurant and because of this we never used our vouchers there.


----------



## ~Pixie Lady~

We really enjoyed our meal at Cafe Mickey   However, it was the character interaction rather than the food which made it enjoyable!

We ate here at 8pm on the 23rd June 2009. We had made reservations so could go straight in.

All 5 of us opted for the 30 Euro set menu which includes starter, main course and dessert.






My sister, mum, dad and uncle went for the garlic mushroom starter which looked delicious and they all really enjoyed it  although my sister complained that hers was a bit salty. 






I went for the tomato soup starter which was delicious and home made rather than the tinned stuff I normally eat 






For main course, my uncle, dad and I all went for the steak. I have to be honest and say that I did not really enjoy my steak at all! At first, I didnt want to tell my family that i wasnt enjoying my steak as it was my idea to eat at Cafe Mickey's in the first place and I had made a big fuss about eating here  But they were all enjoying the character interaction so much that it didn't really matter! All 3 of us did not enjoy the steak, it was very tough and chewy and did not have a lot of flavour and I didn't particularly like the shallot sauce. We did all ask for it to be cooked at medium which it had appeared to be so I dont know why it was quite so tough. The chips however, were very nice.






My sister went for the lasagne whcih was very hot and cheesy and she really enjoyed it and finished every last scrap.






My mum had the pasta (I think it was Pinocchios Pasta) which whcih was lovely and creamy and she really enjoyed it. I had a little taste and I think if I were to come here again i would probably have this pasta.






For dessert we all had the Snow White apple pie. Again, I didn't enjoy this much! I'm not norally a fussy eater, I dont know why cafe Mickey's food wasnt such a big hit for me when it has had so many good reviews. I think it was becuase i was expecting some kind of warm baked apple crumble type dish and instead it was layers of dried apple rings on pastry i just didnt find particularly appetising. My unlce diod not particularly like his either although he ate it all. the rest of the group enjoyed it but werent "wowed" by it.

But like I said, it was the interaction that made this restaurant for us and  it really is such a good opportunity to get some lovely character photos without having to do battle in the scrums in the park. There was a funny little incident where Friar Tuck  came over to our table and he couldnt quite fit in between the tables so he lifted his rather considerable bulky tummy over the edge of the table so he could squeeze in 

Also, we did not really have much probelm with other kids coming to our tables as the characters sort of shoooed them back to their own table and told them to wait and to be fair to them they did get around to everyone even though the restaurant was very busy.

I would definitely eat here again, but i wouldnt go for the steak.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Here are some Cafe Mickey Breakfast Buffet Pics!!

We went here on Tuesday was quite quiet and so much fun.

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV30953.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV30953.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV30954.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV30954.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV30955.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV30955.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV30964.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV30964.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV30956.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV30956.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV30957.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV30957.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV30966.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV30966.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV30961.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV30961.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV30962.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV30962.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV30963.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV30963.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV30965.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV30965.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stitch's Girl

I have ate in Cafe Mickey twice before but both time were Evening meals! This was our first Breakfast at Cafe Mickey Sep 09

We decided to do this breakfast option because we were leaving DLP to go to the airport soon and I thought it was the perfect way to end the holiday!

The breakfast itself is very similar to what you can get in the hotels, although I think hot food is available but i am not 100% sure as I usually have fruit salad and croissants...yum!!

The food is well laid out and you can help yourself....




...





We booked the 8am sitting but arrived shortly before this, there is also a sitting at 9am!
..





first out was Mickey...





followed by minnie - this is the first time I have seen her in cafe mickey..





Chip and dale...





Prince john..





and goofy..





there was plenty of time given to each table as there were not that many people in the restraunt.






The only thing I would say about Cafe Mickey is if you have been once it's usually never as good as the first time with regards the character interation and the characters rarely change! The only other characters I have seen are gheptto, mr smee, captain hook, friair tuck, tigger once and pinocchio. You never know who you will get but having seen other reports and passing the cafe I have noticed the same characters are repeated a lot but if you don't mind this then it is a must!

I still love Cafe mickey and I thought breakfast would be great and because we were staying at hotel new york it was easy to get to


----------



## lilacgems23

Weate here for lunch Sept 08 and loved it so much we were looking forward to going back, this time for breakfast.

TBH breakfast isnt worth the extra money as the character intervention isnt very good./ The food was buffet and consisted off the usual meats, cheese, pastries etc although extras were scrambled egg, bacon, sausages (very pink so did not dare touch these) and smoked salmon. Took DH ages to find a glass for some juice that was clean

Just after we finished eating DD pointed out there was a bird on table next to us, it was walking across the laid table including cutlery then flying around landing somewhere else. We told the staff they said it was fine, happens all the time, nothing they will do. We left and I dont think well eat here again as birds carry all sorts and who knows if they landed on the food, the cutlery is bad enough for me

We met Goofy, Prince John and Chip. Minnie made an appearance but didnt come to our table


----------



## Fwapp

We ate here on the 16th Feb, 2010, in the evening. We turned up 10 minutes early for our 7pm reservation, and were shown straight to our table, upstairs. The place was busy, but in a good way, so had a nice atmosphere. Both our boys were really excited, as we had such a good lunch here when we came in 2007. After a quick look through the menus, the boys decided on pizza for one, and the Mickey burger for the other. They were much more interested in playing with the spiro-graph toy, which was the restaurant toy! My wife chose the Pinocchio pasta, and I had the Geppetos pasta. The food came quickly, with the only down side being that the pizza our eldset had was a basic 10" one. Would it be to hard to make it Mickey shaped? The burger was Mickey shaped, and our youngest was very pleased with it. Both pasta's were very nice, with nice big portions. I was quite impressed with the amount of meat balls in my pasta, very meaty, with a lovely tomato sauce, but not too tomato-y. The boys had the pudding buffet, whilst I had the coffee and small cakes, which was perfect after such a big portion of meatballs! My wife had the creme brulee, which she said was perfect! We paid for all this using the free dining vouchers in part payment, and only had to find an extra €27.

Now the main reason we came here was for the character interaction, of course! We had Mickey, Pluto, Smee, Chip, Dale, Prince John and Stitch all come and say hello! The boys (10 & nearly 7) both loved it! What was even better, is that staff and characters put a little show on, playing some rock and roll music! There is a raised section in the middle of the upstairs area, where some staff and characters got up and started singing, dancing and clapping with the music! What was even better was that they got the kids up there two! Our youngest got up on the raised bit and was clapping and dancing, whilst our eldest was playing air guitar with Smee!! Absolutely brilliant, and really made the evening!


----------



## jjcole

We (family of 5 - 2 adults, 3 kids ages 7, 4 & 2 ) ate here yesterday lunchtime, we originally wanted to have dinner on Wed evening but when I went in to book on Monday I was told it was fully booked each day and the only time available was 12 midday thursday(our last day) - the english girl on reception knew this without even looking - amazing, I had promised to take our 4 year old here and she was so excited, so we took it!

 None of us are massive eaters and seeing as it was lunch time and we'd had breakfast in the park at 8:30 we just ordered 2 pizzas and 5 drinks, the server seemed very surprised but she immediately brought out the drinks - kids drinks were in the special Cafe Mickey cups and they also got a mini Spirograph each, the food also arrived very quickly, we had 1 margherita pizza and 1 with ham , mushrooms and onion - i wasn't expecting the onion to be raw but it was ok, husband didn't like it but he just chucked it off, the basic pizza was fine but the one with toppings on could have been cooked a little longer as some of the cheese wasn't melted. After a few minutes the first character arrived - Prince John and our little one was terrified  she was very scared and started to cry - the older two were quite happy to have photos with him though, we didn't get too much interaction with the characters because of this which was fine - they still came over to our table for photos, we saw Goofy , Pluto - very funny he 'ate' son's head, mickey, chip and dale and of course prince john - luckily Hook wasn't there as I don't think she'd have been too keen 

None of the kids had eaten much so hubby asked the waiter for a dessert menu for the kids - the (very kind) server said that they could have the desert buffet even though they didn't have the kids set menu - they were very happy with this and son (7) chose a choc mousse, mini smarties, Gervais yougurt drink and some mickey sweets, daughter (4) had a mini donut yougurt drink and smarties and the baby(2) had apple puree and some smarties.

It was very very hot inside and so we decided to make a move and get back to the parks, so we asked the waiter for the bill - it came to 46.50 euros, I gave him 60 euro worth of vouchers and he handed me one child voucher back 'for next time' when I checked the receipt later on he had only charged for the 2 pizzas and 2 adult drinks.

We had a good time here - very friendly staff and lots of fun, i had a look around and the food did look delicious esp the fantasia mushrooms and steak.

I have some photos of the characters but not sure how to put them on.


----------



## AnyalovesDisney

We ate here on the last night of our trip on March 3rd and it was my favourite restaurant by far! Arrived at 10 mins early for our 6.30 booking and were seated by 6.30. It was pretty quiet when we arrived but soon filled up. We were seated upstairs and within 5 minutes of being seated the characters started coming to the tables. We met a total of 12 characters in all some came around twice and all posed for a few photo's and signed the autograph book. It was quite noisy but didn't spoil anything. The first character we met was Dale the chipmunk who signed DD's book and then drew on her nose with the pen! He then tried to give DD her fathers beer causing more laughs! Later on he came back and started feeding DH!!! 






The food was good. DD had Pizza and ice cream from the childrens menu. She also had a spirograph toy to play with and got to keep her Cafe Mickey beaker that she had her drink in. We ate from the set menu which was 30 Euros. We both had garlic mushrooms to start. Beware of the whole bulb of garlic that comes with it!






I had the fish and chips which was lovely and DH had Lasagne. For dessert DH had Snow White's apple pie and I had Captain Hooks Creme brulee which again was lovely and heaven knows how I managed to eat it all!











The atmosphere was great and the characters took there time visiting the tables I was just as excited as DD everytime someone new came along!!! The highlight had to be when they all started singing and dancing towards the end of the night. They did this both up and downstairs so we didn't miss out on anything. The waiters/waitresses were great and all spoke good English which was very helpful. We were there just over 2 hours and were not rushed to finish our meals. We used our free meal vouchers at face value towards the meal and ended up paying 45 Euros but that was including 2 drinks each as well (and pints of lager are not cheap!) We will definitley visit here again on our next trip


----------



## ICECUBEQUEEN

We ate in Café Mickey on the 16th March and thoroughly enjoyed our meal and time here. For the price of the meal, the service, food and character interaction was well worth the money. 






The only down point I have about Café Mickey is that the characters can be a big distraction for the children, which in turn, makes the meal very disjointed and disturbed. Every few mins we had to stop eating, put the camera on, get the autograph books ready, get autographs, take photos, and film a bit on the video camera. By the time you start eating again, another character comes along which the children wanna meet and it starts all over again! But the kids enjoyed it and we decided to eat there as we wanted to meet the characters so I guess I cant complain! Just dont expect a quiet, relaxing meal here, because you wont get it! Especially with kids in tow!






We had a table upstairs, right near the dessert buffet, which turned out to be a perfect position, as the characters always had to pass us to get to other parts of the restaurants, so we got to meet loads as they passed us. 






We again had meal vouchers to use here, but as we only had standard vouchers, we had the pay the extra on top.






We all ate from the set menus, but still paid about 35euros on top of our vouchers, so the bill was roughly about 95euros, for 2 adult set meals, 2 children set meals and 2 cokes (as the adults meals dont come with a drink)






Unfortunately in the chaos of meeting characters and eating meals, I forgot to take piccies of the starters for the adult meals and the childrens meals and desserts.






After taking our orders and bringing over our drinks, they brought over some bread and butter, this was much needed as we were starving and soon got stuck into the lovely fresh bread!






For our meals

The kids had:

Jack  Meatballs and Disney pasta, followed by the dessert buffet, which he had doughnuts, jelly, sweets and yoghurt. 

Dylan  Chicken fingers, vegetable sticks and Disney pasta, followed again by the dessert buffet where he had pretty much the same as Jack.

My meal:

I had the Caesar salad for starter, which was really nice, though the croutons were pretty soft. But it was still really nice and I love Caesar salad so I know I would enjoy it. 

For main I had Genie Spaghetti, which was pasta, artichoke, pine nuts, sundried tomatoes, parmesan cheese and a creamy pesto sauce.this was gorgeous!! I really enjoyed this and ate every last bit! Jaime however tried a bit and thought it was horrible! He must have something wrong with his taste buds because I thought it was yummy!






For dessert I had Snow Whites apple pie. I had seen the Crème Brulee on the menu and usually would have had this as it was my fave, but wanted to try the apple pie, to try something different and new. If I am honest I wish I hadnt and wish I had stuck to the crème brulee. The apple pie was ok, but nothing special. I was expecting it to be thicker and more of it, but it was really thin and the pastry was very tough. Jaime had the Crème Brulee so I spent the whole dessert time looking at his wishing I had chosen the same!! I am glad I tried the apple pie, but will stick to what I like next time and have the Crème Brulee! 






Jaime had the Lilo & Stitch tomato soup for starter, which he said was really nice, but there was a lot of it, so he felt pretty full after it.

Jaime chose the fish and chips for main. Jaime loves fish and chips and he said he would have it at least once on the holiday! He said it was gorgeous! He quickly demolished it! Lol






He followed his main with the Crème Brulee I wish I had! Again this was gorgeous and he licked the plate clean.literally! lol 






We saw loads of characters whilst eating our meal and had lots of funny moments, which were really entertaining, one being Minnie Mouse getting rather amorous with Jaime!! The cheeky mouse then asked me to takes photos of her kissing my husband to be!! Shes a cheeky one that Minnie!! 






Also some of the characters took great delight in pushing my Minnie ears off my head when they walked passed me, which the kids thought was very funny! 

The one the kids really wanted to see was Captain Hook, but he didnt appear where we were seated upstairs. I had seen him previously downstairs when we came in to be seated, so I knew he was about. It came to the end of our meal but we still hadnt seen him and as I didnt want 2 disappointed children I knew I had to find Captain Hook!! I spoke to the CM who had been serving us for the meal and asked if Captain Hook would be coming soon. She wasnt sure so went off to ask and soon came back to explain he was downstairs and would be up in 15 mins. But in the meantime she had found Smee and brought him right to our table! 






After photos and autographs with Smee, we decided not to hold the table up anymore and went downstairs to see Captain Hook, we managed to get photos and autographs before we left. All in all a great meal!


----------



## mommy2ash

we ate here twice on our march trip and the two visits were like night and day. ( lol just realised that yes they were night and day!!! )

Our first visit was on monday 15th of march at 6.30. We had to wait a while to be seated. we were then showed upstairs. The place was heaving and very noisy. It was a bit uncomfortable to be honest. My mam had the fish and chips and i had a pizza which i shared with ash. Ash didnt eat much and was waiting and waiting and waiting some more for characters. I had the woodies campfire chocolate cake for dessert and it was really nice. We were there for almost two hours and we only saw two characters. I had a headache by the time i left and ash didnt want to leave without seeing pinnochio who had been around the other side of the restaurant twice already. When i asked i was told he would be coming to our section in a minute but he didnt just as most of the other characters didnt. 

We ate here again on friday 19th  of march at 12.00

We were one of the first to be seated. I had genies spaghetti, my mam had fish and chips and i just ordered a plate of chips for ash as she didnt want anything else. 

My mam loves the fish and chips and i had some and it was lovely, i think i might order it myself next time. The spaghetti was ok i dont think i would get it again but i did eat it. Ash ate most of her chips but i was charged 5 euros for them!!!  This time we saw six characters. They spent loads of time with ash and we had loads of interaction.

We love cafe mickey but i think we will stick to lunchtimes from now on


----------



## **Clare**

Our Cafe Mickey lunch experience was much the same as yours. We booked for noon on Thursday 24 March. We were seated right away and Pluto and Minnie came out soon after. Mickey, Chip n Dale, and a couple of others (King/Prince John and a monk kinda guy who we don't know!) came out. Most spent lots of time with ds and dd but I was a bit disappointed with Mickey. He waited about 2 seconds for a photo and practically dropped dd and ran away! 

The food was lovely if expensive, we used 3 adult dinner vouchers towards the bill. We spend a good 1.5/2 hours here and I thought it was well worth the extra e30 we had to pay. Would go again but would stick to lunch time again. It was really busy by the time we left and I'm not sure we'd have had the same amount of time with the characters if it was busier.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

.....


----------



## kizzabel

We (2adults and 2 children) ate here on May 26th at 10pm (only time availible)

The girls ate off the kids menu and had chicken sticks with fries and the pasta both followed by a dessert buffet. Their meals were lovely although they had a bit of a wait for dessert as our waiter was busy flirting 

I had the baby ceasar salad (8.10) which was really yummy but maybe a bit too garlic laden for some (i loved it) followed by a ham and pineapple pizza, very nice (19) and the coffee gourmand (6.50). I also had the green paradise cocktail (7.50) which was very nice

DF had the fantasia garlic mushrooms (7.50) which she wasnt too keen on as she thought it woud be cover in breadcrumbs, followed by a pepperoni and mushroom pizza (19) which was ok and fries and then the profiterole for dessert which she also wasnt keen on, the mint sorbet and dark chocolate sauce was at odds with the profiterole. she had the rose cocktail (7.50) which she enjoyed.

The total cost was 112 but we only paid 37.50 with our half board vouchers. over all the food was good - bar a ew wrong choices but the charactor interaction was the best part. The girls and ourselves loved the whole atmosphere and we saw mickey, minnie, goofy, pluto, captain hook, the genie and tigger. its well worth the price for the charactors alone.


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

We ate here on Tuesday 18th May. I had made the reservation a week before for 6.30pm as a surprise for Ami's birthday. We arrived about 15-20 minutes early and were seated upstairs by 6.20pm.
We were the second group to be seated and Chip and Dale were already running around the place! Our food orders were taken quickly and it arrived within 10-15 minutes. I had the carbonara, which was good. One person had the turkey escalopes, which she said were just okay. Can't remember what the other two had. 

Character interaction was fantastic! I was a bit worried about this as we were a group of young adults.
We told Mickey it was one of group's birthday and he conducted us whilst we sang happy birthday and gave her lots of special birthday hugs and kisses. 
Minnie made a big fuss of James and every time she walked past she'd play with his hair.  
We had also ordered a birthday cake for Ami and even though there was no sly way of mentioning this to our waiter as they did not seem to know anything about it, they made a big fuss about it. Because they weren't ready for it they got Ami up on the stage area between the two seating areas to dance to Respect. She had a lot of fun doing this and loved the attention! Our whole side of the restaurant were clapping along. 
The cake came out about 20 minutes after and along came Mickey and Mr Smee to dance around Ami and give her yet more birthday fun! This time everyone on our side of the restaurant sang happy birthday too! 
We were in there until 8.30pm and were never felt rushed to leave. 
In total we saw Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto, Mr Smee, Chip and Dale, Eeyore and Stitch. The only one we missed was Donald (Ah phooey!) who was just making his way round to our side as we were getting ready to leave. 
All in all, it was fabulous! And I would not hesitate to take anyone there for a birthday, a great time was had by all! 

Here's some of our pictures:


----------



## northwest1965

This was our last meal of the trip. The kids loved the atmosphere and the characters. Adults had steak which was divine, just like butter. On a downside there wasnt enough on our plates. I felt let down but I suppose you pay for the characters. If you go, dont be seated where we were over looking the lake on the top floor. The characters take too long to get to you. At least 2 families complained while we were there because of this.


----------



## kizzabel

i forgot to meantion, we were joined by a real life mouse during dinner.. cue screaming ladies who jumped on the tables


----------



## KAYJAY1975

we ate here on the second night of our trip, i had thought about saving it for the last night but was glad i chose to go for it at the beginning as
a) the kids would have been too tired later in the week and 
b) we got loads of characters in our autograph books and didn't then have to worry about queuing to see them in the parks
the cost of the food meant it was a real treat to eat here but we were not disappointed. yes 15e is expensive for a kids pizza and an ice cream but when you factor in the enjoyment they get from meeting the characters it is well worth it (they also get to keep the plastic cup!)
the adults food was again pricey but the portions were big, my husband had the burger which was huge and i had pinocciho's pasta which was very tasty and there was plenty of it.
we booked for 6.15pm and were seated upstairs, the characters were already out and they kept coming thoughout the meal, we saw tigger, rabbit, eeyore, mickey, minnie, stitch, pluto and baloo. they all spent time at each table and were great with the kids. we cetainly weren't hurried with our meal and didn't leave unitl 8.15pm (think that's the longest the kids have spent in a restaurant, they are usually fidgeting to go once they have eaten!!)  
i would definately recomend eating here!!


----------



## todai

Slightly disappointed with this one.  We booked in advance an early spot for our daughter's birthday.  The waiter was a bit off and not very attentive, even though the place was not yet busy.  Found it a bit rushed and not very personal.

Food: a bit bland and boring.  Nothing special.  

Service: poor.  The waiter also failed to tell us he was bringing out her birthday cake & I had no time to get the video rolling, even though I had cameras on table.  We only had Dale for her birthday singing, although they had quite a few other characters around.  It's supposed to be a place geared for kids but it's ran like a three-ring circus.  Disappointing.

Characters: as always, the ones that came by were nice.  Cannot complain too much on that part.  However, the ones at Inventions are miles better.

Setting: had birthday reservation, mixed ours up with another family??  We got stuck in between tables and found it very difficult to move.  The view of the balloon was lovely, though.

Overall, not quite worth the hefty prices.  The management would not let us use our Shareholder's and vouchers, so paid with Shareholder's only, which worked out better.  We would NOT go back, especially since there are much better character restaurants around!!


----------



## loladelorean

Here is my experience of Cafe Mickey in September 2009 (copy-pasted from my trip report on magicforum)
We had booked to go to Café Mickey at 8pm, so we got ready and made sure we were there 5 minutes early. There was a huge queue outside the door, but because we had booked we walked straight up to the dooronly to be told that the queue on the right was for those who had booked. I found this pretty bizarre, but we waited all the same. It was 8.25pm before we got a table, we didnt complain but many others who had made bookings did. I work in the restaurant trade and I was pretty annoyed about this system  they are obviously overbooking, and they need to realise that when you book for a certain time you dont expect to get in nearly 30 minutes later.

Anyway, once we got in we quickly forgot about the wait thanks to all the characters! We were sitting upstairs, but on the way to the table we spotted Stitch, Rafiki, Pluto, Tigger, Mickey and Pinocchio. Later on Chip and Dale made an appearance too.

We were using our half board plus vouchers for their cash value, which the waiter told us was 26 euro each  pretty good considering the current exchange rate! So we ordered from the Mickey Menu which is 30 euro for 3 courses. Just after ordering some very loud music started (Aretha Franklins Think  random we thought!) and the waiters dragged us and two other young girls up onto a bar top to dance! We were really taken aback but just had a laugh and enjoyed it.

Things took a strange turn though, we noticed the waiters hanging around our table a lot, checking on us far too often etc. We were having a bit of a joke about it but when I got back from the loo before our mains arrived, my sister was pretty freaked out. Three of the waiters had come over to her and said they wanted us to go out dancing with them that night. At only 16, she isnt used to this and didnt even answer them poor thing. After our mains the same three came over again and asked me if we were coming to Paris with them. I made it quite clear we didnt appreciate their advances lol, and they disappeared sharpish when I told them my sister was only 16.

Looking back, I was probably more annoyed about this than I should have been but we were just totally immersed in the Disney magic and getting chatted up was the last thing we were expecting. If we had been in Ibiza it would be par for the course, but in Café Mickey?! I just think its totally inappropriate.

Anyway, moving swiftly on! The food was hit and miss. For starters, my sis had soup and I had Caesar salad  very nice. Mains were the slightly disappointing bit, sister said the fish and chips were okay but I didnt really enjoy my pasta, it was very bland. The desserts made up for it though! The crème brulee was out of this world, and my sister enjoyed the chocolate sundae.

The real experience here is the characters. We were so chuffed to get so many, and they were really interacting with everyone. Rafiki took a bit of a shine to us!





Stitch was laughing at me for asking for his autograph




And we met Mickey AGAIN! You can never get too much Mickey




The experience with the characters makes it worth every pennyjust watch out for the waiters. (this one dancing with Stitch was a nice one, not a creepy one lol)


----------



## Mouseketeer1974

Having eaten here on our last two trips we were going to give it a miss but found ourselves outside at 5.30 pm on our first evening and, noting the lack of queue, opted to pop in and see if they had a table on the off chance. Were seated straight away on the ground floor right next to where the character come out.

We know from past experience that the full on Cafe Mickey expereince can take well over two hours and as we'd been up since 4 am that morning, decided to skip the set menu and just order a main course.

True to form the first character, Mickey, appeared bang on 6pm, just after we'd ordered. He was closely followed by Pluto, Goofy, Minnie, Mr Smee, Eyeore, Captain Hook, Rabbit, Tigger and Stitch.

The food was ok, OH had the steak which was very small for over 20 euro (especially when compared with the piece of meat we were served a couple of days later in Walts which was twice the size for the same price) and I had the Seafood Pasta which was quite nice. 

The children had pizza (which wasn't shaped liked Mickey as I'd expected) and chicken pieces. They didn't eat much but that may have been down to a combination of a long day and the distractions of the characters rather than a reflection on the food.

The character interaction was really hit and miss. Some we couldn't get rid of, some missed our table all together which was really dissappointing after we'd watched them do the whole room. 

Meal came in at 100 euro including drinks for the four of us.

In summary, if you are only going to do one charater meal and can stretch to Inventions, give Cafe Mickey a miss and go there. Not as good for us as it has been in past years.


----------



## Asker Family

We ate at cafe mickey on our last day of the holiday Thursday 26th August.  We had pre purchased the character lunch vouchers and found out on arrival these did not include a drink for the adults.  There was me, my hubby, 2 son's (9 & 11) and our daughter (5).  We had booked for 12pm (the earliest time poss) as we had to be on our way home by 2.30pm at the latest.

On arrival we were quickly seated downstairs in the middle of the room.  The waitress showed us the set menu from which we could choose using the vouchers.  We both chose garlic mushrooms, i chose the fish and chips and hubby had steak with pepper sauce, then i had creme brulee and he had the choc fondant.  Kids had the chicken fingers with fries and cheesebuger with fries.  We only took a photo of the burger, in fact this was the only pic we took of food at all!!  We will know better next time 





We hadn't been waiting too long before Mr Smee arrived and we had a laugh with him about Captain Hook and tic toc.  




We then met both chip and dale who kept tickling the kids while we tried to take the photo.  





Mickey arrived soon after and we had another photo with him.  I was hoping minnie would also appear as we hadn't yet managed to meet her so was very pleased just as we were finishing our main courses to see her appear round the corner!  The fish and chips were quite nice although I don't think I was hungry enough to enjoy it really.  My hubby said the steak was very tender, so it must have been good as he is v fussy about his steak.





Around the time our desserts arrived Pluto appeared so we gave him a hug again.  We did have good character interaction but it just wasn't the same as when we ate in Inventions a few nights earlier.  




My creme brulee was very nice but too huge and my hubby and our daughter loved the chocolate fondant so I would def have that next time.  The children could choose from the dessert buffet or have an ice cream in a tub with strawberry sauce.  There was doughnuts, marshmallows, chocs, sweets, vanilla ice cream and chocolate cake to choose from.  

We had to pay for our 3 drinks and left a good tip as the waitress was very helpful and prompt.  I would recommend cafe mickey but if I had to choose between this and Inventions I would be definitely running off in the direction of the pink palace!!!


----------



## Happy Tappy

I also ate here on the 26th though we went at 7pm (during the monsoon!).

As ever it was brilliant (but very noisy!).  My mum joined us on this day as we were celebrating my sons first birthday.  She was a bit shocked at the prices as she isn't used to Disney.  E25 is a lot for a burger even if it is very nice!

We saw Chip & Dale, Eeyore, Smee, Hook, Stitch, Pluto and Mickey.

We got a birthday cake for Ben and fortunately it came when Mickey was out so Mickey wished him a happy birthday and danced with him.

The meal really was perfect in every way.  We took our time as the rain was very heavy outside and there was lightning and thunder.  It made for quite an impressive view over the hotels!

Luckily by the time we left (about 9pm) the rain had stopped.


----------



## adr2.8i

ate here sept 2010 and this was the highlight of our holiday!

booked for 6.15pm sitting and my wife and i had pizza each which were huge and quite tasty, the little one had pasta with meatballs a drink and a dessert.the wife and i had 2 fantas. bill came to 59E but worth every penny for the character interaction. 
we had table visits off mickey,minnie,tigger,goofy,pluto,stitch,eeyore,friar tuck?,and some other guy with glasses,looked like one of the 7 dwarfs maybe?? we werent sure. 

was quite busy there but not choatic.kids were well behaved and stayed patiently at thier tables waiting for their visit. in fact quite a few of the characters came back to see us a few times. my boy absolutley loved it! 

well recommend this place......BUT PLEASE BOOK EARLY!    by 7.30pm they were fully booked and their was a lot of unhappy people outside trying too get in.


----------



## DLPdaft

We ate here on Thursday 7th October for dinner. DD had the kids meal with pizza, and I had the Pinocchio pasta. Both were okay, but lets face it you don't go to Cafe Mickey for the food . Our waiter was attentive, the only issue I had was that after he'd brought my coffee, he presented the bill before I'd asked for it, so he had to take it back when I gave him my shareholders card .

We had loads of character interaction as usual, in the couple of hours we were there, we saw 10 characters who all came upstairs as well as downstairs, and all of them except Chip n Dale and Captain Hook managed to make it round our table (Chip n Dale were needed for a birthday dance nearby ).


----------



## mommy2ash

we ate here during our oct trip. i decided i would give the evening another go. this time we were seating in the conservatory. all but one of the characters made it to us i think. we saw chip and dale, minnie, mickey, stitch, captain hook and pluto

me and ash had a pizza to share and my mam had fish and chips. for dessert me and ash shared baloos tutti fruiti i think its called. is a fruit plate with chocolate sauce in a pineapple for dipping. it was really lovely and any chance to eat fruit at dlp is a bonus for me and ash lol

i still think we have better interaction during the day when there are less guests. i felt like the characters were a bit rushed but it was a hundred times better than our last evening here. ash really enjoyed it as she got to see stitch again.


----------



## Skala

We ate here Thursday 11th November 13.00

We weren't origionally going to eat here this holiday but DS begged and after our disappointing character experience at Inventions we caved in!!!!!
Within minutes of sitting down the boys were delighted to see Mickey. 
There was a constant stream of characters including Baloo- who grabbed DH in a hilarious bear hug/tackle,(- the boys were giggling about it for days after) a very cheeky Chip and Dale and a playful Pluto- he kept creeping up on DS. They spent time with all of us- even though the place was packed and we all had a fun time.
The boys enjoyed the meal- meatballs from the kids menu
 <a href="http://s571.photobucket.com/albums/ss160/paraskevi/?action=view&current=DSCI0599.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/ss160/paraskevi/DSCI0599.jpg" border="0" alt="Cafe Mickey- kids meal"></a>
I just fancied the fish soup (it was so wet and cold out) - it was ok- nothing too get to enthusiastic about
<a href="http://s571.photobucket.com/albums/ss160/paraskevi/?action=view&current=DSCI0600.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/ss160/paraskevi/DSCI0600.jpg" border="0" alt="Cafe Mickey soup"></a>
DH had a burger which he said was nice
<a href="http://s571.photobucket.com/albums/ss160/paraskevi/?action=view&current=DSCI0596.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/ss160/paraskevi/DSCI0596.jpg" border="0" alt="Cafe Mickey burger"></a>
It was a great place to escape from the horrific rain and wind and find some "Disney sunshine". OK its not the most stunning food but the kids ate well and had a happy time which after all is what it's all about!


----------



## staceylc

We ate here on 18th November 2010
We arrived at 6pm upstairs in front of the big window overlooking the lake which was nice. The restaurant was empty & when Chip & Dale came out we had lots of interaction with them
We also had visits from Mickey, Smee, Minnie & Pluto.  Mickey delivered DH's birthday cake which was a nice surprise. 




















Now to the food.  We ordered
Garlic Mushrooms X2 - 7.50 each
Bagheeras Favourite (Lamb Confit) - 20.90
Little Mermaid (Seafood Risotto) - 20.90
Kids Meal - Omlette & Fried - 15.20
Cherry Coke - 3.50
Large Beer - 6.50
Birthday Cake - 25.00
Cappucinno - 2.90
Baileys Cappucino - 7.00

At the time we really enjoyed it but later on it came back to haunt us.  We were all really sick all night & we think it was the mushrooms as that's what we all had eaten.  I don't think I'll ever eat a mushroom again.

And then as we went to leave we realised our buggy had been stolen.  We had parked it up inside the restaurant in the designated buggy park area but it obviously wasn't a secure area.  We did notice that there was no room for any more buggies there and a lot of people had just left theirs parked up outside.  The manager organised a rental buggy & took dh to the shop to get a blanket & umbrella.

If I'd have known how things would have turned out we would have eaten at Annette's diner again.


----------



## loladelorean

We were seated in the terrace area downstairs on Sunday 7th November 2010, and had a very nice waitress (phew, no creepy waiters like last year). The restaurant was very busy with LOTS of birthdays, the waitress said they had 15 that night. We got loads of characters though  Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Stitch, Gideon, Pluto, Tigger and Chip and Dale.








My mum and I shared a nice bottle of rose wine, we were pleasantly surprised by the wine prices everywhere at DLP, we had expected it to be really expensive but it was just about the same as a restaurant at home, 5 euros for a large glass. I had the Ariels Delight (or something to that effect) seafood dish, it came out looking a bit messy on the plate but tasted lovely, really nice risotto with salmon, cod and prawns. The fish was all cooked perfectly. 
My sister had carbonara which was a massive portion, and my mum had Fish and Chips which she found to be too oily. She is a really really fussy eater though (isnt it supposed to be the kids who are fussy?!) and thought most things were too oily or too something all week, so actually the fish and chips were probably fine!
The lovely family next to us were kind enough to give us some of their daughter's birthday cake, so we didnt need desserts. The cake is really delicious!




We enjoyed Café Mickey, a great start to a week of fantastic meals, and it was made even better by befriending this lovely family and sharing a little in the great character moments with their kids.


----------



## sammie1884

We ate here on Mon 17th January 2011. 
We had made a reservation over the phone before we arrived for 6.30pm. We got there at 6.25pm and probably only waited 5mins so were seated on time! We were seated upstairs and had a very nice waiter, he was very patient because we took ages choosing what to have!
I asked if I could have a childrens meal (because I didnt really want a large meal) and they let me have it no problems! 
So I had the Chicken fingers (which came with chips but on re reading the menu have seen it should of come with Jacket pot )
My son (who is 2) had the Kids Pizza
My Husband had the fish and chips
My sister had the Turkey Escalope
Her boyfriend had the lasagne
Also on the order was garlic bread, a beer, lemonade, mine and DS kids drinks, and two puddings (i think the brownie was one and the almond ice cream another ??) Me and DS had the kids buffet cart pudding which was yummy things like brownies, marshmallow, sweets, fruit, chocolate moose. 
the bill came to 120 euros which I didnt think was that bad really, although I did think 6 euros for a beer was steep! 
We all enjoyed our meals and said we would deffo eat there again, my hubbie thought his fish and chips was a bit small but maybe he just has a big appetite  
What I loved most about Cafe Mickey was that they did not rush you at all, It was busy but we saw all of the characters that were there (mickey, minnie, pluto, goofy, stich, eeyore, mr smee, captain hook) they all spent lots of time with us making a fuss of everyone, some of the characters came round twice which was fab! We were in there just over 2 hours.

We would deffo eat here again and next time would like to try breakfast in there to!


----------



## mimmi

We did the character breakfast on Wed 19th January. 
The buffet was ok, the selection was very similar to the buffet at Hotel New York, a few warm items, cold cuts, fruits, pains au chocolat, yoghurt etc.
Character interaction was amazing as there were only 5 tables occupied. The characters (Pluto, Mickey, Rabbit, Gepetto, Piniocchio) came around many times and were really funny although we were adults only.
I don't know how the place is when it's crowded but I recommend it highly for chracter interction at slower times.


----------



## J Marley

We ate here on our last night Wednesday 9th February 11.We arrived at nearly 6pm without a reservation and with a lot of dicussion ammong the staff finally we were led to a table.

J my youngest Ds ordered off the childs menu....E16
He had the pasta,dessert buffet or it should really be named lots of sweeties buffet and a pineapple juice

Mac ordered Chip and Dales fish and chips off the main menu... E19.20
and had Coupe Fairly Nuts also off the main menu...E8.70






Somehow when you are in Cafe Mickeys you forget all about taking photos of the food....sorry

Rod and myself ate off the E32 menu which included Starter,Mains and Dessert

Rod had Fantasia Mushrooms and I had Ceasar Salad
For Mains we both had Plutos Steak






I had ordered mine rare which was fine but Rod had ordered his Medium.It came out Blue so had to be sent back ,By the time it came back I had nearly finished.

For Dessert I had Creme Brulee which was delicious






and Rod had Woody's Campside chocolate which was a chooclate fondant with ice cream.

We met lots of characters


























But unfortunately no Stitch

We also had a couple of beers and the kids had 2 drinks each and the bill came to a grand total of E142 

We did feel rushed during our meal I wonder if it was because we had not booked and they hoped to reuse our table later.The steaks were not cooked to our order and I had finished by the time my Dh steak had been returned.Rod said his steak in Planet Hollywood was much much better.They also brought the wrong dessert to the table but the character interaction was as always very good.

So with all this taken aboard we rated Cafe Mickey 4 out of 5


----------



## Tanzanite

We did this last day for lunch before taking Eurostar back to London it was loveley very quiet that day charactors were great we saw them twice and the pizza was loveley


----------



## rubysparkles

I had the Princess Aurora turkey escalope (it has three types of cheese and a tomato sauce too) with baked potato that had a sour cream filling and a proscitto crisp on top. It was ridiculously yummy, the turkey was good but the baked potato was the best. Mmmmmm. 






My friend had the meatball pasta. Which was good too. The portion was really big!






I also had a long island iced tea, which was good. And a lovely peach cocktail too which was better which I didn't get a picture of. 






The characters were great especially Captain Hook and Goofy kept getting up and dancing which was cool. My friend had the pictures of the characters on her camera, so just the food.


----------



## MickeysFavouriteGirl

We are here on the 11th March for lunch.

As it was lunchtime DH and I weren't really hungry so we shared a pizza. DS ate from the childrens menu and also had pizza with dessert buffet. 

I had the "Alices drink me" cocktail. I forgot the name of DH's cocktail but it was green! Both were lovely.

For dessert DH had the profiterole and I had the Café Gourmand - which had a small coffee, little chocolate crispy cake, amaretti biscuit and mini crème brûlée. The Crème brûlée was my favourite part! 

We saw 6 characters - Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Donald, Friar Tuck and Eeyore. The character interaction was amazing. 

Still my most favourite place to eat at DLP


----------



## Isila

Action took place 14th of March, 2011. Made a reservation for 18.15. cast: Me (29), my friend (29), my Ds (5), friend's DS (8).

At first they could not find my reservation. I knew I made it and it was there because I did check at my hotels concierge desk. Finally, they found it and showed our table.  It wasn't packed, but people kept coming in and soon there were no free tables available.   

We sat down, choose our meal and waited. It took some time before somebody took our orders. .. and it began.. Because of all the excitement I forgot to the photos of meals we had. But I can tell you it wasn't good nor tasty. In fact probably the worst taste meal we had on our trip. DS had kid's meniu - pizza, icecream and juice. I had Minnie's Classic Carbonara, friend had Pinocchio's Pasta and DS had the same pizze as my DS. And pasta's were really so so, wouldn't eat the same thing again. 

Now about the happy things - the characters  we met Pluto, Goofy, Mickey, Minnie, Peter Pan, Tic and Tac .....


















I wouldn't go there again. Maybe just to see the characters, but not because of the food.


----------



## DLPdaft

No trip to DLP is complete for me without a trip to Cafe Mickey, and Friday 18th March was our night . We were seated upstairs overlooking the lake a little earlier than our reservation at 8.20pm. We ordered a couple of pizzas to share, and some soft drinks, which arrived quickly and were tasty and filling.






 On to the characters (Mr Smee and Sheriff of Nottingham were around too, but we didn't manage to stay long enough to meet them)































all the characters were great, lots of antics going on, Captain Hook sat down with us and Gepetto wouldn't leave us until he had hugged everyone and ruffled all our hair lol.

I had arranged a birthday cake here - and it was brilliant, my DN had *no *idea and she was over the moon when Mickey, Tigger and Eeyore got her and DD up to dance with them for ages - 































I have to mention the Cafe Gourmand I had here - it was just up my street, a little biscotti, chocolate crisp, and the most amazing mini creme brulee with a coffee of my choice. Much better, in my opinion, than the one I had a Walts later in the trip. I polished off the lot! 

We brought our entire birthday cake back to the hotel when we left Cafe Mickey. The total bill, for 2 adult pizzas, 3 soft drinks, and 2 adult desserts, with shareholders discount, was 45 euros. This was plenty of food for 3 of us, and it was a very enjoyable evening. The cake I had paid for beforehand (£22 if added to a Disney package, 25 euros if paid for in resort).


----------



## wmoon

We ate here Thursday 12th May at 6.30pm.  2 adults and a 3 year old.  we had booked a table, there was a massive line but we only had to wait about 10 minutes to be seated upstairs.

This was our 3rd time eating here but my first review.

Ds had the omlette and my friend and I both had seafood pasta, also a garlic bread with cheese to share, bottle of wine and the fruit chocolate fondue thing for pudding, bill was about 70 euros with the shareholder discount.

The food was fine although Joe's omlette was really good.

We saw Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto, Chip and Dale, Smee, Gepetto, Tigger and Pinocchio.

Chip and Dale were really funny and stole Joe's pudding bowl with his Smarties and kept passing it back and forth above their heads.

Always love the atmosphere in Cafe Mickey....


----------



## Disneymad1993

We ate here on Thursday 23rd June 2011. We had a reservation for 7:30pm and arrived about 5mins beforehand and were seated within 10mins 

Me and my friend both had the set menu for 32. Firstly the character interaction was fantasic  Even though we were two 18yr olds (and we look older than 18 ) the characters were brill. My friend asked Mickey to give me a birthday card so he took it and started walking off with it !! Later on he came round again and saw we had no food so he rubbed his tummy , we also saw him just sit down at a family's table pretending to eat some food ! We saw Mickey, Minnie, Stitch, Pluto, Tigger (he was brill aswell he gave me a big hug when I told him he was my fav ), Goofy, Chip and then when Dale was coming around Chip came aswell so we got a pic with both of them!!

Food wise it was brilliant!! For starters I had the Caeser salad and my friend had Fantasia mushrooms. Both really enjoyed them but Tascha thought the mushrooms were a bit salty. (We nearly forgot to take a photo so you have a pic of half eaten starters )









For mains we both had Pluto's steak. We both asked for it very well done but Tascha's was still pink inside  (she didn't mind eating it that way but it's not what she was used to), thankfully my steak was thinner so actually was well done!! But it was really nice 





For desserts we both had Woody's Campside Chocolate! That dessert was heaven  !! The fondue cake really was melt in your mouth  and you had Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream on top . You could not have asked for a better dessert!!





I would definetly eat here again and it really is worth the money!!


----------



## Ms Poppins

We ate here on Wednesday 27 July 2011 and had a 7pm reservations. We were seated upstairs and need a table for 5. We were actually given a table for 4 with a chair pushed at the side for our youngest DS.

It took a while for our order to be taken and we didn't get our bread rolls like we normally do. However, we were entertained by the characters whilst we waited.
















We ordered 3 pizzas to share and some fries. Pizzas 14.50E each plus topping, 4.50E. Lewis would have chosen pizza from the kids menu anyway so it seemed silly to waste 18E just on that. Our drinks came quite quickly, followed soon after by our dinner. Because we had quite a small table it was difficult to get everything on the table. I had to ask for some extra plates so that we could all share. 

Some more characters - it's a shame they are not varied more often. It seems we always see the same ones in here.
















We've done CM many times and know that the food/service are not what it's about. The characters were fantastic, and whilst not the best meal we had, the pizzas were really nice and we will definitely be back.


----------



## Carrie_Cat




----------



## SleepingX3Beauty

Been here three times since 2010. It's a great opportunity to have soms character interaction, especially since we're travelling as two adults without kids. Food is good to, yet a bit overpriced (to put it like this: you're paying not only for the food, but also for the character interaction). I had the Luigi's Lasanga Classico everytime and found it deliciously creamy and cheesy every time. Afterwards I've always treated myself to a crème brulée, they don't do it better anywhere then in France ofcourse.
Boyfriend had the Pluto's steak twice and once the fish and chips. Both filled him up enough and were tasty. He only took the fish the last time on our day of departure, had he known how good it was he probably would have opted for it sooner!
He had the chocolate moelleux for dessert after which he did not look forward to driving home the whole road anymore. 

The princess aurora's choice (turkey with tomato sauce and three cheeses) seems yummy to tough, I think I'm gonna try that one out next time!

I would totally recommend this restaurant. The food is really good, hot and tasty, service is wonderful and the characters really make you feel the magic. 

Lilo & Stitch soup:





Luigi's Lasanga Classico:





Pluto's Steak:





Crème Brulée:





I give up  :





Fish and Chips:





Again lasanga for me. Already ate of it, sorry:





Moelleux au chocolat:


----------



## kelliemc04

We ate here on 20th Feb 12, 4Ad, 3Ch and 1 inf (age 2) he's a great eater so we ordered for him too.
I have to say the service here is diabolical and the food is "ok" for what your paying but the character interaction is so good its worth every penny and I will definitely go again (this was our 2nd visit).
Our bill came to 222 Euros (that included a birthday cake for 25 Euros). We ordered 2 Lasagnes, pinnochio pasta and a pizza which were all around 20 Euros each and a couple of portions of chips for the middlle of the table as i said before the food was ok. The kids meals were a whopping 18 Euros each, all 4 ordered Mickey pizza, they looked a bit cardboardy and a couple were burnt - not much got ate but that was the character distraction more than anything. We had the birthday cake for dessert. We also had a bottle of wine for us ladies and the men had a couple of pints each. We had Mickey Mouse, Minnie, Goofy, Tigger, Chip and Dale, Gepetto and the Genie, the kids loved it and I did too! It was for DS 4th birthday and Mickey made a huge fuss of him (DS favourite) and DS at one point flew into Mickeys arms and hugged him so tight and for so long I actually shed a tear. That in itself made the meal worthwhile. There had been hardly any characters in the park so this was a must for us and will continue to be x


----------



## Vala

Our visit at the end of April will definitely be the last.

They had lost our reservation again. That should have given me a hint.

First they served us totally burnt garlic bread. Had to complain until they took it back. When we got a new serving it was the same portion with the worst part scrapped off. Just... no.  Sent it back too of course. They actually tried to charge us for it in the end.

The pasta was actually quite good, not as peppery as last time:






We skipped dessert in order to make it to Dreams. 

I can confirm from reports of various threads that the number of characters has gone down, and the variety as well. We saw Eeyore, Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto and the sixth character escapes me at the moment. 

Character pictures will be added shortly, boyfriend unfortunately took the wrong memory card with him this weekend.

Interaction was brief, quick photo and signature and gone they were. Not impressed at all. 

Cafè Mickey did have several last chances with me, but this was definitely the very last one.


----------



## Carrie_Cat




----------



## MickeysFavouriteGirl

We ate here at lunchtime on 23rd March.  We'd reserved a table in advance which proved to be a good idea because it was busy! We were seated near the kitchen where the characters enter, dh could tell us who was coming next from where he was sat. We ordered 2 pizzas, garlic bread and a side of fries which was far too much between the 2 adults,  1 child, 1 infant.  We ended up leaving most of the fries and half a pizza. The service was fast and the characters brilliant, as usual.  We saw mickey, piglet, rabbit, pluto, eeyore and donald. We'll definitely be back - its one of our favourites!


----------



## K11C12

We ate here on Sunday 20th October and loved it - we went to inventions that day for Sunday brunch and much preferred our cafe mickey food and experience to inventions!!

Me and hubby had the Italian burger and fries and hubby had a pint of beer I had diet coke and the boys had a glass of milk each, hubby had a desert and the boys had ice cream and the bill was just over €90 we really enjoyed the foo here and will def return next year!!


----------



## MissSkellington

We had reservations for Cafe Mickey on Wednesday, October 15th at 6:00 pm. We were seated promptly, in the area by the large front windows, which was nice at its away from most of the noise of the main room, but also a little awkward as many people walking by would stop with their faces to the glass looking in, same with their children. 

It was husband and I, and our 11 year old. We each ordered a coke, DS and I each ordered a Margherita pizza, and husband ordered a Pizza royal. They all arrived quickly and we each devoured them, even DS ate the whole thing! I'm not a fan of the breakfast at Cafe Mickey, or much of the food, but I do love their pizzas! Total was about 65 total.

Characters we met were Minnie, Mickey, Pluto, Geppetto and Goofy.


----------



## mommy2ash

we ate here twice last week.

the first time for lunch. there were six of us and i had ordered my dd a birthday cake. the food was a bit hit and miss. i ordered the penne pasta and it was delicious. i ordered a pizza for my mam and ash and that was also good. 

my cousins son just wanted chips but they only had waffle fries which he wouldn't eat and we weren't told that when we ordered. 

my uncle ordered soup which arrived after his steak and he didn't like it. it was very watery and didn't really taste of anything. 

my aunt had chicken and potatoes which was ok. 

my dd was speechless when her cake came out. she only waited five years to have her birthday cake at cafe mickey. during this visit we also witnessed a waiter have an argument with a family over a spilled drink, it was really unnecessary and spoiled the atmosphere a bit. i had also seen this same guy have an argument with a family over a dish they sent back in june. i have no idea how he still has a job. 

the second time ashleigh and i went in the evening and had pizza and waffle fries. the pizza was nice but the plate of waffle fries was half empty. when you are paying five euros you expect to at least get a decent portion. we had to leave before tigger got over to us so only saw four characters.

the food in cafe mickey seems to be getting worse and the service isn't always that great. it almost feels like they know they are the cheapest character meal there so people will go regardless.


----------



## MickeysFavouriteGirl

We ate here on 20th March, we didn't have a reservation so queued from 11.30am and got in immediately. We were cheapskates and shared a pizza and garlic bread whic was plenty for us (2 adults, 1 child, 1 infant) we were asked if we wanted drinks but we were ok, our waiter still brought us a jug of water (free) and we also enjoyed the bread rolls (again free) We saw 6 characters - chp, dale, mickey, minnie, pluto, goofy and Gepetto. We really enjoy a lunchtime sitting here, dinners are just so busy. Our meal came to €24.50, we'd definitely eat here again!


----------



## adr2.8i

We ate here 18th march at 6.30pm. 2 adults and 2 children. 

I had the fish and chips @ €20.99! Daylight robbery i know!  It was a lovely big portion and tasted ok,not the best ive ever had but definitely not the worst. Wife had the steak. Was a tad fatty she said but was ok. I think it was €24.99?  The kids had veg soup, chicken pasta and choc mousse and we all had a drink each, they were around €4 each i believe. I think the kids meal was €13.50 each.  Character wise we saw mickey, tigger, Pluto, gepeto, and goofy. 

After my shareholders discount my bill was still  €81!     Character interaction was amazing mind but the food not as good as it used to be and im sure the menu isn't as big as it was the last time we came in 2011.  But still the one character meal we always end up doing.


----------



## Ms Poppins

We ate in here on Wednesday 15 October 2014 at around 6pm

I asked the concierge in the hotel if we could book a table here on the day and the only time he had available was 10pm - much too late. But, we thought we'd just go there for opening, 17.30 and see if we could get in. 

We were at the door of Cafe Mickey for 17.30 and there was already a queue, but is was mostly with people who had reservations. The CM came out and took everyone's name and also ours. There was only one other family in front of us that didn't have a reservation. By 17.45 we were inside and shown to our table downstairs in the conservatory area. I liked this little leaflet on the table





We came here specifically to order pizza and were not really bothered about a character experience. The waiter was very good and served us quickly. Lovely warm bread rolls were brought to our table with our drinks. 

We ordered a Margherita pizza 16.99E and a Royale pizza, 19.49E to share. We also had 4 portions of waffle fries, 5.00E each. We had asked for normal fries but they don't do them anymore. Also all had a drink, 4.39E.













It was nice and quiet in this area which is what we needed - all a bit tired...Dinner arrived quickly and it was delicious





Nice little tubes of sauce and mayo





We could see the characters starting to arrive inside the main part of the restaurant. The kids really weren't bothered about meeting them, but our server delayed clearing our table and getting the bill. I think he was trying to make sure we met them, which was very thoughtful of him:

Soon Minnie arrived





And Goofy













Happy with our meal we left after this. I could see that the other characters were Mickey, Tigger and Pluto. This turned out to be our cheapest table service meal, 66.67E including Shareholders discount


----------



## Carrie_Cat




----------



## jillrobinson

Bit late with our review and the menu changed to the set one just after our visit.
Cafe Mickey is another must do for us although it saddens me to see how much the menu has been cut.
Luckily for me Fantasia mushrooms are still there,  always my starter, for mains I had chicken fillet with crushed potatoes and baby tomatoes and giant profiterole from the set menu.  Liam had pizza and the chocolate fondant a la carte. 
It was one of our favourite meals and all the characters came to our table including Donald, I'm sure we've not seen him in there before.
Used my shareholders discount and with drinks we paid around £60.00.
I heard a lot about the change to the menu and how expensive and poor it was, but just sat down with Liam now and I can see us returning in August.
Done some sums and with our AP discount it'll cost around the same


----------



## Ms Poppins

We at here on Tuesday 6th October 2015 at 7.15pm

I had booked using the dining reservations line a few weeks before. When we arrived we waited outside in the reservations queue for about 10 minutes before being seated in the downstairs section.





It took a while for our waiter to serve us but he was very nice and took our orders. We used half board plus vouchers, which include a drink with a set 3 course meal.









Bread basket was brought out with our drinks.





DH and I had the chicken caesar salad which was nice. The garlic bread however was rock hard so I didn't have it in case I lost a tooth!





Abbey had marinated vegetables with conchiglie pasta and herbs. She didn't each much and thought that the ham was really strong tasting.





Lewis didn't want a starter but took the vegetable soup which I forgot to take a photo of. DH tried it and said it wasn't very nice at all, luke warm and tasted awful. 

For mains, DH, Abbey and I all had pizza with various toppings





Lewis had the kids pizza





DH and Abbey both had the profiterole and ice cream. The ice cream was nice but they both said that the profiterole itself wasn't too good.





I had the Dolce Vita ice cream which included cherries - delicious





Lewis had the vanilla ice cream





We met characters within minutes of sitting down and we were in there so long, about 2 hours, that they came around several times. The character interaction was fantastic, with Goofy in particular being really funny. We met Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto and Eeyore.





























We really enjoyed the atmosphere of Cafe Mickey this time, with Goofy getting everyone clapping whenever there was a birthday. Honestly, the food isn't the best and I think it's way overpriced for what you actually eat. The set menu is a bad idea but they obviously caught on to people just going in to share a pizza or so. If we didn't use half board vouchers we wouldn't have eaten there as we don't tend to eat starters and I think it's such a waste. I also don't think the kids choices are great for starters, but that's throughout the park, not just here.

Without doubt you are paying for characters here, not the food. I like that the traditional characters are always here which means it's a fantastic way for little ones to meet their heroes without spending hours queueing in the parks. For us however we've seen them so many times before that I'd have liked to have seen a change at some point.


----------



## Carrie_Cat

*Latest menu 11/2015*


----------

